# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين تونس >  بحث فى الجرائم الجنسية ضد الطفل فى القانون التونسى

## هيثم الفقى

المقدمة 
(١) تمثل الأخلاق أساس كل بنيان اجتماعي بدونها ينتفي كيانه وينصهر، فلا يمكن بحال من الأحوال الحصول على مجتمع سليم إلا متى كانت أخلاقه سوية وفي الواقع لا يعدو المجتمع إلا أن يكون مجموعة من الناس خاضعين لقوى ونظم عامة(٢) فمن المحال وجود مجتمع سوى مركب من أفراد غير سويين لذا فان أخلاق المجتمع من أخلاق إفراده الذين تغرس فيهم الفضيلة فيشبون عليها ومن الفلاسفة من قال إن مأساة الإنسان أنه كان في الأصل طفلا . 
فعلا، إن مأساة الإنسان أنه يبدأ حياته طفلا لا يملك حماية نفسه بنفسه ولكنه يملك أن يكون أساسا لكل المجتمعات. فكل إنسان تتأثر طباعه ونفسيه وانتماءاته وفق أخلاقه والتزاماته بنشأته في طفولته، فإن شبّ سويّا شاب على الطريق المستقيم والسليم وإن شبّ بنفسية مريضة سيفسح المجال لإنسان مريض يقوّض أساس البنيان الاجتماعي. إذن فإنه من البديهي القول أن أساس كل إنسان طفل وحتى نضمن سلامة هذا الإنسان من الناحية النفسية وانخراطه السويّ في المنظومة الاجتماعية، علينا أن نضمن نشأة سوية للطفل وأن نوفر له الحماية التي يحتاج إليها في فترة الطفولة وعند بلوغه سنّ الرشد. ثم إن هذه الحماية لها وجوه عديدة تتحد كلها في الأساس الذي تبنى عليه وهو أساس قانوني تشريعي. 
وهكذا تصبح مسؤولية حماية الطفل في كل مجتمع مسؤولية تشريعية وقانونية، فمتى وجدت منظومة قانونية هائلة وكافية لحماية الطفل إلاّ وفسح المجال لبقية المستويات للتدخل لتضع هذه القوانين موضع التطبيق وتنزل بها إلى الواقع لتحقق حماية الطفل من الخطر الذي يهدده. وهذه الحماية تتطلب جملة من الضمانات القانونية والمؤسسات الكفيلة بدعم الأسرة باعتبارها الخلية الأساسية لنشأة الطفل ورعايته وهي المحيط الطبيعي الذي يجب أن يوفر له أسباب النموّ المتوازن(٣)، وبالتالي خلق حصانة ذاتية الطفل. 
غير أن دور الأسرة وحده لا يكفي للقيام بهذه المهمة، فمن الضروري توفير ضمانات قانونية ردعية لحماية الأطفال من الخطر. وعلى هذا الأساس يتوجب علينا تحديد مصطلح الخطر الذي يتهدد الطفل فعن أي خطر نتحدث ؟ 
في ظل التغييرات السريعة التي تعيشها مجتمعاتنا اليوم سواء من الناحية الاجتماعية أو الاقتصادية أو التكنولوجية في العالم حدثت تطورات موازية للخطر الإجرامي الذي يتربص بالطفل، وأي خطر أكثر من تهديد الطفل في سلامته الجسدية والأخلاقية. ولعل ما يلفت الانتباه في هذا المجال هو الجرائم الجنسية التي ما فتئت ترتكب ضدّ الأطفال في العالم حتى كادوا ينقسمون بين ضحية لهذه الجرائم ومهدد بها. 
وهذا الخطر الذي يتربص بهذه الكائنات الصغيرة يستفز فينا غريزة الدفاع عن وجود أطفالنا ووجوب العناية بهم وإعدادهم أفضل إعداد تحسبا للمستقبل وضمانا للتركيبة الاجتماعية. 
وانطلاقا من أهمية الطفل كعنصر أساسي في مجتمعنا، ارتأينا التطرق إلى دراسة الجرائم الجنسية التي ترتكب ضده. ودراسة هذا الجانب، تطرح إشكالات مختلفة يضيق بها المجال وحتى نتبين معالم هذا البحث وجب علينا تحديد الإطار الذي سنتناول فيه هذا الموضوع لنمر بعد ذلك إلى المكانة إلي يحضى بها الطفل في القانون التونسي. 
إن مسألة الجرائم الجنسية المرتكبة ضد الأطفال ترتكز على محورين: الأطفال من جهة والجرائم الجنسية من جهة أخرى وهذان المجالان يحتاجان إلى توضيح كُنهيهما لذلك وجب الوقوف عدد هذين المفهومين. 
1. تعريف الطفل 
إن إعطاء تعريف للطفل يعد أمر أساسي لبداية البحث ولكن هذا التعريف ليس له وجه واحد بل عدة وجوه فعلى أي مستوى سنعرف الطفل ؟ 
هل سنعرفه من منطلق علم النفس أي دراسة شخصية هذا الطفل ومدى قابليها لتسلسل الأحداث أم من منطلق بيولوجي أي سنركز على جسم الطفل وبُنيته؟ أم من خلال النظرة الفلسفية والمعتمدة على مدى عمق الوعي لدى الطفل وقدرته على تحمل المسؤولية ؟ 
أمام تذبذب هذه المقاييس كان من الضروري إيجاد مقاييس موّحدة لوضع تعريف للطفل وبعد عدة دراسات لم يجد الباحثون أفضل من مقياس السن لتحديد مفهوم الطفل ولقد تبنت القوانين الوضعية هذا المقياس لوضع سن يبدأ معها الحديث عن الحرية الجنسية من حيث حرية الاختيار والتعبير الإرادة ولئن اتفقت جلّ الدول على هذه المقاييس فإنها اختلفت من حيث تحديد السن المضبوطة حيث تختلف هذه السن من بلد إلى آخر خاصة في بلدان الاتحاد الأوروبي إذ يعتبر طفل كل شخص لم يتجاوز سن 18 سنة في فرنسا مثلا ويتراوح هذا السن بين 14 و16 في بقية بلدان الاتحاد باستثناء اسبانيا التي حددت هذه السن بـ 12 سنة. 
وهذا التذبذب في تحديد السن لا يخدم الهدف الذي نرمي إليه وهو حماية الطفل من الجرائم الجنسية المرتكبة ضده الأمر الذي يصعب الوصول إليه دون تقديم تعريف للطفل. 
بالنسبة للقانون التونسي فقد التزم المشرع بالسّن التي حددتها اتفاقية الأمم المتحدة لحقوق الطفل فعرف الطفل بالفصل الثالث من مجلة حماية الطفل بكونه "كل إنسان عمره اقل من ثمانية عشر عاما ما لم يبلغ إلى الرشد بمقتضى أحكام خاصة". 
ولكن هذا التعريف رغم وضوحه أثار جدلا وتساؤلات كثيرة فمن الفقهاء من تساءل عن الغاية من تحديد سنّ الثامنة عشر تحديدا إذ وجدوها سنا مبالغا فيها ومغالاة في الحماية. ففي سن الثامنة عشر، وحتى قبل أن يكون الشخص مدركا لأفعاله، من المفروض أن يتحمل مسؤولياته كاملة وليس في حاجة لمن يحميه حتى من إرادته لكن يمكن القول أن الإشكال الحقيقي الذي يطرحه تعريف القانون التونسي للطفل هو الفرق الذي أحدثه بين سن الرشد الجزائي وسن الرشد المدني. 
فلئن كان الشخص يعتبر راشدا جزائيا عند بلوغه سن الثامنة عشر فإنه يبقى قاصرا مدنيا وبالتالي يصبح من الضروري توحيد السن القانونية للرشد في القانون التونسي من خلال تحديد سنّ واحدة تقوم عليها المسؤولية سواء المدنية أو الجزائية. وبذلك يكون مفهوم الطفولة واضحا. 
وفي كل الأحوال اهتم المشرع التونسي بحماية الطفل في المجلة الجزائية فحدد له مقاييس أربعة للحماية من الجرائم الجنسية وهي سن الثالثة عشر، الخامسة عشر، الثامنة عشر وحتى العشرين. 
فما المقصود بالجرائم الجنسية ؟ 
2. مفهوم الجرائم الجنسية المرتكبة ضد الأطفال
بالرجوع إلى مختلف النصوص القانونية المنظمة للجرائم الجنسية أو الأخلاقية عامة، لا نجد تعريفا واضحا بل إن المشرع اكتفي بتحديد الجرائم التي تدخل في إطارها. وغموض المشرع التونسي في هذا. فسح المجال إلى تدخل الفقهاء الذين قدموا تعاريف متعددة لهذه المصطلحات. 
فحين نتحدث عن الجرائم الجنسية المرتكبة ضد الأطفال تتداخل في أذهاننا الأمور نجد أنفسنا نتحدث عن ألجرائم ألأخلاقية بصفة عامة مما حدا بنا إلى ضرورة التمييز بين هذين المصطلحين: الجرائم الجنسية والجرائم الأخلاقية.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

فمصطلح الجرائم الأخلاقية أوسع نطاقا من مصطلح الجرائم الجنسية بل إنه يشملها بذات الوقت فإذا ما تحدثنا عن الجرائم الأخلاقية فإنها حتما ستشمل كافة الجرائم الجنسية بما في ذلك الجرائم الجنسية المرتكبة ضد الأطفال. على الرغم من صعوبة الجمع بين المصطلحين، نجد أن مكوّنات هذا التعريف تبقى واحدة في مختلف التعريفات والجرائم الأخلاقية هي "التي يكون موضوع الاعتداء فيها الأخلاق السائدة في المجتمع. ورأى المشرع زجرها سواء تمّ ارتكابها ضد الأشخاص أو الهيئة الاجتماعية ككل فهي نوع من الخروج عن قواعد السلوك التي يصنعها المجتمع لإفراده وهي المحدد للسلوك الإجرامي والمنحرف وفقا لقيمه ومعاييره وسعيا لحماية الأخلاق"(٤). 
وهذه المكونات المتمثلة في الانتهاك المسلط على الأخلاق السائدة في المجتمع هي التي تعود في كل تعريف وأغلب الفقهاء ممن كتبوا في موضوع الجرائم الأخلاقية توخوا اتجاه المشرع، إذ قدموا تعريفا خاصا لكل جريمة من الجرائم الأخلاقية على حدا دون أن يتفقوا في وضع تعريف موحد للجرائم الأخلاقية بل هناك من قسمها إلى أنواع. من ذلك أن الأستاذ عبد العزيز سعد(٥) قسم هذه الجرائم إلى خمسة أنواع وهي على التوالي : 
جرائم انتهاك الآداب العامة؛ 
جرائم الاعتداء على العرض؛ 
جرائم التحريض على الفسق والدعارة؛ 
جرائم استغلال الدعارة ؛ 
جرائم مكافحة الدعارة. 
وأما الأستاذ الأحمدي فقد قسمها إلى جزأين : 
الجرائم الجنسية المسلطة مباشرة على الذات؛ 
الجرائم الأخلاقية غير المباشرة. 
وإذا كانت الجرائم الأخلاقية تحوي في داخلها الجرائم الجنسية فما هو تعريف الجرائم الجنسية المرتكبة ضد الأطفال ؟ 
إن الجرائم الجنسية المرتكبة ضدّ الأطفال تختلف في الأركان المكوّنة لها عن الجرائم الجنسية الأخرى ولكن الفرق الأساسي الوحيد بينهما هو الضحية. فالضحية في الجرائم الجنسية المرتكبة ضد الأطفال يجب أن يكون طفلا أي شخصا سنه دون الثامنة كثرة وبذلك يكون العنصر المميّز لهذه الجريمة هو بالأساس سنّ الضحية بقطع النظر عن المعطيات الأخرى كجنسها مثلا. 
وأمّا المعطى الثاني في تعريفها فهو الفعل المادي ذلك أنه لتوفر الجريمة يجب أن يُسلط الجاني فعلا ماديّا على الطفل. ولكن هذا الفعل المادّي لا يشترط فيه أن يكون غير مشروع فقد يكون الفعل في حد ذاته فعلا مشروعا ولكن تسليطه على الطفل هو الذي يخلق عدم مشروعيته ويعاقب عليه. 
والمقصود هنا بالفعل المادي هو كل فعل مادي ذو بعد جنسي مرتكب ضد شخص لا يتجاوز سنه الثامنة عشرة(٦) وبذلك تكون الجريمة الجنسية المرتكبة ضدّ الطفل هي كل فعل مادي ذو طبيعة جنسية يسلط عليه ويمس من جسده أو أخلاقه أو كليهما. 
قد يبدو هذا التعريف شاملا لكنه في الواقع لا يشمل إلا نوعا واحدا من الجرائم الجنسية وهي الجرائم المباشرة ولا يشمل جرائم أخرى مثل جرائم الاستغلال . 
وقد تجدر الإشارة في هذا المستوى إلى أن الغاية من ارتكاب الجريمة الجنسية لا يعد عنصرا جوهريا في تعريف هذا النوع من الجرائم حيث أن الجاني يهدف إلى إشباع غرائزه الجنسية عند ارتكابه للجريمة أو قد تكون غايته القيام بفعل انتقامي غير أن هذه الغاية لن تُأثر على تكييف الجريمة إذا ما توفر الركن الماّدي المكوّن لها فيكفي أن يكون هذا الفعل خارق للقانون حتى يتوفر في شأنه الركن المعنويّ للجريمة وحتى نتمكن من تقديم مفهوم شامل وواضح لهذا النوع من الجرائم يجب الرجوع إلى الفصول القانونية المنظمة للجرائم الجنسية في القانون التونسي. 
نظّم المشرع هذه الجرائم في المجلة الجزائية في القسم الثالث من الباب المخصص للاعتداء على الأشخاص وعنوانه "في الاعتداء على الفواحش" وفيه نظم المشرع جرائم المواقعة بتنويعها بالرضا وبدون رضا (الفصلين 227 و227 مكرر) والاعتداء بالفواحش (228 و228 مكرر) واللواط والمساحقة (230) والتحريض على الخنا (من الفصل 231 إلى الفصل 235) والزنا (236) والتجاهر بما ينفي الأخلاق (226). 
إضافة إلى النصوص الواردة المجلة الجزائية نجد أمر 25 أفريل 1940 المتعلق بزجر إسقاط الجنين والاعتداء على الأخلاق الحميدة(٧) وبالإطلاع على هذه الجرائم عن كثب نجد أنها تنقسم إلى قسمين الجرائم الجنسية المباشرة وجرائم الاستغلال . 
وانطلاقا من هذا الأساس يمكن القول بأنّه يعد مرتكبا لجريمة جنسية على طفل كل من يجبر طفلا على القيام بأفعال ذات بعد جنسي أو يرتكب فعلا ماديا ذو طبيعة جنسية مسلطا على جسد الطفل أو من يشجع على القيام بمثل هذه الأفعال أو بالتوسط فيها أو يستفيد منها أو يستغلها عن طريق النشر والتوزيع أو بأي شكل من الأشكال بغاية الحصول على منافع مادية. 
والجدير بالذكر أن الحماية الجزائية للطفل تُجاه الجرائم الجنسية المسلطة عليه سواء كانت مباشرة أو جرائم استغلال ليست إلاّ وجها من أوجه حماية الطفل والاهتمام به في القانون التونسي. 
فالطفل في القانون التونسي يحضى بمكانة خاصة لأن المشرع اهتم به ويسعى إلى حمايته سواء كان جانحا أو مهددا. فشدد العقاب عندما يكون الضحية طفلا ووضع "ترسانة" كاملة من القواعد المنظمة لوضعيته. 
وفي الواقع برز الاهتمام بالطفل في شكل واضح منذ صدور قانون المرافعات الجنائية في 30/12/1921 حيث أوكل للنيابة العمومية التدخل في حق الطفل والدفاع عنه وكانت المجلة الجنائية قد خوّلت من جهتها تنظيم ما يتعلق بالطفل فقررت أن لا مسؤولية جنائية عليه ما لم يُتّم السابعة من عمره، ثم قرّرت بأمر 22/06/1950 رفع هذه السن إلى الثالثة عشر(٨). 
فصار الطفل الذي يتراوح عمره بين الثالثة عشر والثامنة عشر يحضى بحماية خاصة سواء كان جانحا أو مهددا . 
وفي 30 جوان 1955 أُفرد الطفل الجانح بمحكمة خاصة وخُصصت له مؤسسات لإصلاحه واستمرت المجهودات مبذولة لرعاية كل ما يخص الطفل واستمر تطورها إلى ما قبل سنة 1995 حيث خُص الطفل بمجلة خاصة به بالإضافة إلى نصوص أخرى متفرقة حتى أن القانون الخاص بالأحداث جاء واردا ضمن مجلة الإجراءات الجزائية لا في مجلة خاصة. 
ويبدو أن إصدار مجلة حقوق الطفل وليد إرادة المشرع تجاه الطفل الجانح وترمي أساسا إلى الإصلاح والحماية لا الانتقام والزجر مما يفسر إبعاد القانون من المجلة الجزائية التي تعني كما هو معلوم بالجرائم والعقوبات(٩). 
وفي 10ديسمبر1991 خطت تونس خطوة هامة في مجال الاهتمام بالطفل حيث صادقت على اتفاقية حقوق الطفل(١٠). التي أبرزت نيّة المشرع التونسي في مزيد بذل العناية بالطفولة زاد في تأكيده سيادة رئيس الجمهورية في خطاب منهجي ألقاه يوم 13 نوفمبر 1993 أوصى فيه بإعداد مشروع مجلة حقوق الطفل (١١). 
وعملا بهذه التوصية انطلقت الأعمال لإعداد مشروع مجلة خاصة بالطفل دامت من ماي 1993 إلى جوان 1994 وجاء هذا المشروع الأول تأييدا لما اقتضاه المشرع التونسي في جوهره واقتباسا من أحداث ما جاء بالقانون المقارن أو بالأحرى استحداثا لما ينبغي أن يكون عليه الوضع بالنسبة للمستقبل وكان الرائد الأساسي في ذلك مصلحة الطفل الفضلى وهو مفهوم جديد وقع اعتماده في وضع الأحكام وترتبت عليه آثار(١٢). 
وبعد جهد أثمر هذا المشروع أوّل مجلة خاصة بالطفل في القانون التونسي جاء بها القانون عدد 92 المؤرخ في 9 نوفمبر 1995. فمع كل القوانين والإجراءات التي تم سنها ووضعها في وتونس تبقى مجلة حقوق الطفل بلا ريب أعظم أنجاز تجلى من خلالها العناية الفائقة بالطفولة(١٣). 
فقد أعلنت هذه المجلة في فصلها الأوّل عن أهدافها وتواصل التأكيد على المبادئ العامة التي ارتكزت عليها حتى الفصل19. وبالاطلاع على هذه الفصول نرى وأن المشرّع قد أولى فيها عناية فائقة بكل من الطفل الجانح من جهة والطفل المهدد من جهة أخرى، فخلق للأول إجراءات تكفل له الحماية والإصلاح بينما كرس للثاني جملة من الاحتياطات والمؤسسات الحامية له من الخطر الذي يلحقه مستقبلا. 
ولعلّه من الواجب الإشارة إلى أن هذا الاهتمام بالطفولة في تونس ليس منفصلا عن الاهتمام به في العالم. ذلك أن مسألة الاعتناء بحقوق الطفل ظهرت في العالم منذ القرن 19 مع ظهور فكرة حماية الأطفال من استغلالهم في الأعمال التي لا تتناسب معهم. وفي القرن 20 وتحديدا في 1921 أسّس البريطاني Ajlentine JEEP صندوق إنقاذ الطفولة وكتب مسوّدة أول وثيقة في العالم تأسس عليها بيان جنيف الذي صادقت عليه عُصبة الأمم في 1924 وقد جاء في تلك الوثيقة المجردة سنة 1923 أنه :"إذا شئنا الاستمرار بالعمل من أجل الأطفال فإن الطريقة الوحيدة هي على ما يبدو الحثّ على الجهد وتعاون الأمم لحماية أطفالها بموجب أساليب مبتكرة وبنّاءة بدلا من إتباع أساليب الأعمال الخيرية واعتقد أننا يجب أن نطالب بحقوق محددة للأطفال وان نعمل من اجل الاعتراف بها عالميا لكي يكون كل فرد في موقع يتمكن فيه من تطوير الحركة"(١٤). 
وبتاريخ 20 نوفمبر1959 صدر الإعلان العالمي لحقوق الطفل وتواصلت المجهودات إلى أن توّجت في 20/11/1989 باتفاقية الأمم المتحدة لحقوق الطفل والتي كانت السبب الرئيسي في وضع مجلة حماية الطفل في تونس والتي تعبر الخامسة من نوعها في العالم بعد المجلات التي صدرت في كندا وبلجيكا والنرويج والسويد(١٥). 
وقد جاءت كل من الاتفاقية والمجلة التونسية ناصين على حماية الطفل من الجرائم الجنسية المرتكبة ضده. 
ولقد تعرضت الاتفاقية لهذا النوع من الاعتداءات على الأطفال وكرّس الفصلين 19 و 34 منها للتصدي لها مؤكدة على الدول وجوب اتخاذ جميع التدابير اللازمة لحماية الأطفال من الاعتداءات والاستغلال ذو البعد الجنسي سواء كانت من خلال حمل الطفل على تعاطي نشاط جنسي غير مشروع أو الاستخدام الاستغلالي للأطفال في الدعارة والى غير ذلك من الجرائم.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

وقد كانت تونس من بين البلدان التي التزمت بالتوصيات الصادرة عن الأمم المتحدة فجاءت مجلة حقوق الطفل معلنة عن حمايته من الجرائم الجنسية المرتكبة ضده منذ فصلها الثاني الذي جاء فيه "تضمن هذه المجلة حق الطفل في التمتع بمختلف تدابير الوقاية ذات الصبغة الاجتماعية والتعليمية والصحية والتي تعتبر من الأحكام والإجراءات الرامية إلى حماية الطفل من كافة أشكال العنف أو الضرر أو الإساءة البدنية أو المعنوية أو الجنسية أو التقصيرات التي تؤول إلى الإساءة في المعاملة أو الاستغلال". 
وقد قدمت المجلة مفهومها للاستغلال الجنسي في فصلها 25 الذي جاء فيه : " يُعد من قبيل الاستغلال الجنسي للطفل ذكرا كان أو أنثى تعريضه لأعمال الدعارة سواء بمقابل أو بدونه أو بطريقة مباشرة أو غير مباشرة". 
وتبعا لذلك وضعت المجلة برنامجا كاملا للتصدي لمثل هذه الجرائم ووضعت مؤسسات خاصة لحماية الأطفال من أهمها مندوب حماية الطفولة. وبذلك كانت مجلة حماية الطفولة قد كرست حماية خاصة للأطفال من هذه الجرائم وفق لتوصيات اتفاقية الأمم المتحدة وهنا يجب ملاحظة أن فكرة حماية الأطفال من الجرائم الجنسية المرتكبة ضدّهم فكرة حديثة ذلك أنه ولئن كانت فكرة حماية الأخلاق عامة قديمة قدم الدهر ظهرت منذ العصور القديمة ونجدها في القانون الوضعي مثل القانون الروماني أو الديانات السماوية كاليهودية والمسيحية والإسلام.(١٦) 
ولقد عاقب الإسلام العلاقات الجنسية الخارجة عن النطاق الشرعي وشدّد العقوبة في حال حصول هذه العلاقة مع محرم. وقد أوصى النبي بقتل من وقع على ذات محرم. 
إلاّ أن هذه الاهتمام كان اهتماما بالأخلاق عامة ولم يكن مسلطا على الطفل بشكل خاص ولم يصبح الطفل متمتعا بحماية خاصة في الجرائم الجنسية إلا في العصر الحديث وتحديدا إثر التنصيص الصريح على هذه الحماية جاء في اتفاقية الأمم المتحدة. 
وبالنظر إلى حداثة المفهوم مقارنة بخطورة الجرائم الجنسية المرتكبة ضد الأطفال تبرز أهمية تناول هذه المدرسة بالدرس وجدوى طرح الموضوع (الجرائم الجنسية المرتكبة ضد الأطفال) خصوصا إذا ما نظرنا بشكل موازي إلى تكاثر هذه الاعتداءات في العصر الحديث وبالاطلاع على بعض الإحصائيات التي أجريت في بعض بلدان العالم نلاحظ تفاقما لهذا النوع من الجرائم يدفعنا إلى التساؤل عن هذه الأسباب فهل أن هذه الجرائم لم تكن موجودة أخلاقيا وخلقت نتيجة التطورات الاجتماعية للعالم المعاصر أم أنها كانت دائما موجودة ولكنها من الجرائم المحظور الحديث عنها؟ 
إن المتأمل في هذا يلاحظ أن هذه الجرائم كانت موجودة منذ القديم وظاهرة الجواري والغلمان لدليل على ذلك ودليل على وجودها لكن إذا ما نظرنا إلى الموروث الثقافي القديم نلاحظ أنه قد جعل الخوض في هذه الجرائم الجنسية أمر محرم تقريبا خاصة وان المجتمعات القديمة وإلى وقت قريب كانت تنظر إلى المتضرر من الاعتداءات الجنسية على أنه هو المجرم ويقع نبذه وهذا يدفع بالكثير من المتضررين إلى محاولة تفادي ما يصطلح بتسميته "فضيحة وعار" وتجدر الإشارة إلى أن هذا التقييم متواجد أكثر في مجتمعاتنا العربية. لكن بالرجوع إلى بعض الإحصائيات نجد أن الأمر قد تغير نسبيا، ففي المحاكم الجزائية الفرنسية مثلا نجد قضية على اثنان تهم الاغتصاب وفي كلتا الحالتين من ثلاثة يكون المتضرر طفلا. 
وحسب وزارة الداخلية الفرنسية نجد أن عدد جرائم الاغتصاب المعلن عنها لدى مصالح الشرطة سنة 1998 هي 7828 وهو عدد أكبر بخمس مرات من العدد المسجل قبل عشرين عاما. 
وقد تدلنا هذه الإحصائيات على تفاقم الجرائم الجنسية ضد الأطفال مع مرور السنين وهذا التفاقم يدل على ارتفاع نسبة الأطفال الذين يعانون من هذه الاعتداءات إلاّ أنّ هذه النسب قد لا تنطبق على جميع بلدان العالم ولكن الأمثلة فقط كافية لحثنا على محاولة التصدي لهذه الظاهرة الأمر الذي لا يمكن البداية فيه دون الإلمام بجوانب موضوع الجرائم الجنسية المرتكبة ضد الأطفال لذا يتحتم علينا تحديد المنهج الذي سيتم اعتماده في هذا البحث. 
للجرائم الجنسية المرتكبة ضد الأطفال وجوه مختلفة للدرس ولكن الإطار الذي سيتم درس الموضوع من خلاله هو الإطار القانوني الجزائي ذلك أنه قد يتعذر التطرق إلى مشكل كالذي تطرحه الجرائم الجنسية المرتكبة ضد الأطفال دون الاطلاع على موقف المشرع التونسي منه وكيف هُيئت النصوص التشريعية لمواجهة هذه الظاهرة . 
لقد اهتم المشرّع في بلادنا على غرار غيره من أغلب بلدان العالم بمسألة الاعتداءات الجنسية عامة والاعتداءات الجنسية الموجهة ضد الأطفال خاصة فكرس ترسانة كاملة من النصوص القانونية المجرمة لهذا النوع من الجرائم وخصص لها مكانة هامة في المجلة الجزائية(١٧) وفي نصوص أخرى متفرقة ولكن التساؤل الذي يطرح في هذا المستوى هو : كيف صنف المشرع التونسي الجرائم الجنسية المرتكبة ضد الأطفال ؟ 
إنه وبالاطلاع على القوانين المجرمة الإعتداءات الجنسية ضد الأطفال تمكن من الوقوف عند صنفين رئيسيين من هذه الجرائم، 
الصنف الأول هو الجرائم التي تسلط مباشرة على جسم الطفل والتي يصطلح على تسميها بجرائم الاعتداء الجنسي (فصل أوّل) 
و الصنف الثاني هي الجرائم التي تهدف إلى تحقيق كسب مادي من خلال استغلال الأطفال جنسيا وهي جرائم الاستغلال (فصل ثاني). 
الفصل الأول : جرائم الاعتداء الجنسي : 
تمثل الجرائم الاعتداء الجنسي المرتكبة ضد الأطفال في الجرائم المسلطة على جسد الطفل مباشرة فتمس من حرمته وسلامته الجسدية. وبالنظر إلى القانون التونسي نجد أنه يدخل في إطار الجرائم الجنسية المباشرة جرائم المواقعة بنوعيها (مبحث أوّل) والمحاولة في جرائم المواقعة ( مبحث ثاني) . 
المبحث الأول : جرائم المواقعة : 
يميز المشرع التونسي في المجلة الجنائية بين جريمتين في جرائم المواقعة وهما أولا جريمة المواقعة بدون رضا أو ما يُصطلح بتسميته جريمة الاغتصاب وثاني جريمة المواقعة بالرضا. 
وقد خصص المشرع ولكل جريمة من جرائم المواقعة فصلا خاصا بها فجرّم الاغتصاب بالفصل 227 م ج وجرّم المواقعة بالرضا بالفصل 227 مكرر من نفس المجلة لكن المتأمل يلاحظ أن المشرع التونسي لم يقدم تعريفا لكلا الجريمتين فعرفهما الفقه بأنهما "مواقعة الرجل لإمرأة بدون رضاها مع العلم بذلك"(١٨). 
وبالرجوع إلى التعريفات المقدمة للجريمتين وبالإطلاع على الأركان المكوّنة لكل منها نلاحظ وجود عناصر مشتركة في مكوناتها (فقرة أولى) غير أن وجود أركان موّحدة بين جريمة المواقعة بالرضا وجريمة المواقعة بدون رضا (الاغتصاب) لا يمنع وجود عوامل مؤثرة في هذه الجرائم (فقرة ثانية) تكسب كل واحدة منها خصوصياتها المميزة لها عن الأخرى. 
الفقرة الأولى : العوامل المؤثرة في جرائم المواقعة : 
تشترك جريمتي الاغتصاب والمواقعة بالرضا في ركنين هامين وهما ركن المواقعة (أ) وهو الركن الأساسي الذي تقوم بموجبه كل من الجريمتين والركن المعنوي وهو القصد الإجرامي للجاني (ب). 
أ- المواقعة : 
تمثل المواقعة الركن المادي في جريمتي الاغتصاب والمواقعة بالرضا. وقد قدمت محكمة التعقيب التونسية تعريفا للمواقعة في القرار التعقيبي عدد 6417 الصادر بتاريخ 16 جوان 1969 (١٩)، والذي بالرغم من كونه قدم تعريف للمواقعة بالرضا للاتحاد الجريمتين في هذا الركن وقد جاء في هذا القرار "أن معنى لفظة المواقعة لا تنصرف بمجرد الفعل الفاحش ولا تقوم إلا إذا كان هناك وطئ بالمكان الطبيعي للأنثى وبطريق الإيلاج". 
وينجر عن هذا التعريف بروز اتجاهين لمفهوم المواقعة وهما المفهوم الضيّق والمفهوم الموّسع. 
يتمثل المفهوم الأول في أنه لا يمكن الحديث عن مواقعة حسب فقه القضاء التونسي إلاّ متى وجد وطئ بالمكان الطبيعي من الأنثى وعن طريق الإيلاج. 
إن هذا التعريف للمواقعة مع حصر الإيلاج في إدخال عضو الذكر من الرجل في فرج المرأة يعطي مفهوما ضيقا للمواقعة ويؤدي إلى نتائج تضييقية على مستوى الحماية خصوصا في جريمة الاغتصاب التي يتم فيها فعل الوقاع دون إرادة المجني عليها. 
والجدير بالإشارة هو أن هذا التضييق في مفهوم الاغتصاب يؤدي مباشرة إلى التضييق في حماية الأشخاص ذلك أن حماية المتضرر ولاسيما إذا كان طفلا تقتضي توسيع مفهوم الاغتصاب ليشمل الذكر والأنثى مادامت الغاية النهائية هي حماية المجني عليه (٢٠). 
في حين أن الالتزام بالمفهوم الذي قدمته الدوائر المجتمعة للمواقعة يؤدي بنا إلى نتائج لا تخلو من تضييق لمجال الحماية وخصوصا وأنها تحصر الجاني في الذكر والمجني عليها هي دائما أنثى إضافة إلى كون الجريمة لا تقوم إلا متى وقع إيلاج عضو الذكر في فرج الأنثى. 
يمكن محور الجدل بين الاتجاه التضييقي والاتجاه التوسيعي لمفهوم المواقعة في مدى اعتبار ممارسة الجنس بواسطة الدلك مواقعة أم لا. ففي حين يعتبره الشق الأول مجرد الاعتداء بفعل الفاحشة نظرا لغياب ركن الإيلاج فإن الشق الثاني التوسيعي يرى أن ممارسة الجنس مع الأنثى عن طريق دلك عضو الذكر بفرجها مواقعة لأن الدلك يستوجب بطبيعته إيلاجا ولو جزئيا بالفرج. 
ومنذ ذلك التاريخ استقر فقه القضاء على هذا المفهوم للمواقعة وهو مفهوم تضييقي إلى أن صدر في 1996 قرار تعقيبي يمكن اعتباره تحولا في فقه القضاء وهو القرار عدد 50370 المؤرخ في 26 جوان (٢١)1996 حيث اعتبرت محكمة التعقيب التونسية أن "دلك العضو التناسلي للذكر بمستوى الفرج يترتب عنه حتما إيلاج ولو جزئي وتحصل معه جريمة المواقعة ". هذا القرار أعطى مفهوما جديدا للمواقعة شكّل تحولا في موقف كانت قد استقرت عليه منذ 27 سنة(٢٢). 
استمدت المحكمة حجية موقفها من الناحية العلمية ومن روح التشريع ذلك أنه وبالنظر إلى المفهوم الفني والعلمي للمواقعة يتضح أن التكوين البيولوجي للفرج يؤدي إلى أن دلك أي عضو بالفرج ينتج عنه إيلاج جزئي في البداية طالما أن تركيبة ذلك العضو الخلقية تجعل الشفتين البارزتين من الفرج تنتفخ لمجاملته بصورة آلية إلى ذلك العضو الدالك وتمكنه من الولوج وبالتأسيس على ذلك فإن دلك عضو التذكير من الرجل على فرج الأنثى سينتج عنه حتما إيلاج جزئي بالفرج. 
في الواقع يقع إثبات الإيلاج بواسطة الفحص الطبي الذي إذا عاين تمزيقا في غشاء البكارة فإن ذلك يسهل عليه إثبات وقوع الإيلاج وذلك سواء كان التمزق كليا أو جزئيا وهذا ما ذهبت إليه محكمة التعقيب في قرارها عدد 180 المؤرخ في 17 جويلية 1976(٢٣).

----------


## هيثم الفقى

وقد كانت تونس من بين البلدان التي التزمت بالتوصيات الصادرة عن الأمم المتحدة فجاءت مجلة حقوق الطفل معلنة عن حمايته من الجرائم الجنسية المرتكبة ضده منذ فصلها الثاني الذي جاء فيه "تضمن هذه المجلة حق الطفل في التمتع بمختلف تدابير الوقاية ذات الصبغة الاجتماعية والتعليمية والصحية والتي تعتبر من الأحكام والإجراءات الرامية إلى حماية الطفل من كافة أشكال العنف أو الضرر أو الإساءة البدنية أو المعنوية أو الجنسية أو التقصيرات التي تؤول إلى الإساءة في المعاملة أو الاستغلال". 
وقد قدمت المجلة مفهومها للاستغلال الجنسي في فصلها 25 الذي جاء فيه : " يُعد من قبيل الاستغلال الجنسي للطفل ذكرا كان أو أنثى تعريضه لأعمال الدعارة سواء بمقابل أو بدونه أو بطريقة مباشرة أو غير مباشرة". 
وتبعا لذلك وضعت المجلة برنامجا كاملا للتصدي لمثل هذه الجرائم ووضعت مؤسسات خاصة لحماية الأطفال من أهمها مندوب حماية الطفولة. وبذلك كانت مجلة حماية الطفولة قد كرست حماية خاصة للأطفال من هذه الجرائم وفق لتوصيات اتفاقية الأمم المتحدة وهنا يجب ملاحظة أن فكرة حماية الأطفال من الجرائم الجنسية المرتكبة ضدّهم فكرة حديثة ذلك أنه ولئن كانت فكرة حماية الأخلاق عامة قديمة قدم الدهر ظهرت منذ العصور القديمة ونجدها في القانون الوضعي مثل القانون الروماني أو الديانات السماوية كاليهودية والمسيحية والإسلام.(١٦) 
ولقد عاقب الإسلام العلاقات الجنسية الخارجة عن النطاق الشرعي وشدّد العقوبة في حال حصول هذه العلاقة مع محرم. وقد أوصى النبي بقتل من وقع على ذات محرم. 
إلاّ أن هذه الاهتمام كان اهتماما بالأخلاق عامة ولم يكن مسلطا على الطفل بشكل خاص ولم يصبح الطفل متمتعا بحماية خاصة في الجرائم الجنسية إلا في العصر الحديث وتحديدا إثر التنصيص الصريح على هذه الحماية جاء في اتفاقية الأمم المتحدة. 
وبالنظر إلى حداثة المفهوم مقارنة بخطورة الجرائم الجنسية المرتكبة ضد الأطفال تبرز أهمية تناول هذه المدرسة بالدرس وجدوى طرح الموضوع (الجرائم الجنسية المرتكبة ضد الأطفال) خصوصا إذا ما نظرنا بشكل موازي إلى تكاثر هذه الاعتداءات في العصر الحديث وبالاطلاع على بعض الإحصائيات التي أجريت في بعض بلدان العالم نلاحظ تفاقما لهذا النوع من الجرائم يدفعنا إلى التساؤل عن هذه الأسباب فهل أن هذه الجرائم لم تكن موجودة أخلاقيا وخلقت نتيجة التطورات الاجتماعية للعالم المعاصر أم أنها كانت دائما موجودة ولكنها من الجرائم المحظور الحديث عنها؟ 
إن المتأمل في هذا يلاحظ أن هذه الجرائم كانت موجودة منذ القديم وظاهرة الجواري والغلمان لدليل على ذلك ودليل على وجودها لكن إذا ما نظرنا إلى الموروث الثقافي القديم نلاحظ أنه قد جعل الخوض في هذه الجرائم الجنسية أمر محرم تقريبا خاصة وان المجتمعات القديمة وإلى وقت قريب كانت تنظر إلى المتضرر من الاعتداءات الجنسية على أنه هو المجرم ويقع نبذه وهذا يدفع بالكثير من المتضررين إلى محاولة تفادي ما يصطلح بتسميته "فضيحة وعار" وتجدر الإشارة إلى أن هذا التقييم متواجد أكثر في مجتمعاتنا العربية. لكن بالرجوع إلى بعض الإحصائيات نجد أن الأمر قد تغير نسبيا، ففي المحاكم الجزائية الفرنسية مثلا نجد قضية على اثنان تهم الاغتصاب وفي كلتا الحالتين من ثلاثة يكون المتضرر طفلا. 
وحسب وزارة الداخلية الفرنسية نجد أن عدد جرائم الاغتصاب المعلن عنها لدى مصالح الشرطة سنة 1998 هي 7828 وهو عدد أكبر بخمس مرات من العدد المسجل قبل عشرين عاما. 
وقد تدلنا هذه الإحصائيات على تفاقم الجرائم الجنسية ضد الأطفال مع مرور السنين وهذا التفاقم يدل على ارتفاع نسبة الأطفال الذين يعانون من هذه الاعتداءات إلاّ أنّ هذه النسب قد لا تنطبق على جميع بلدان العالم ولكن الأمثلة فقط كافية لحثنا على محاولة التصدي لهذه الظاهرة الأمر الذي لا يمكن البداية فيه دون الإلمام بجوانب موضوع الجرائم الجنسية المرتكبة ضد الأطفال لذا يتحتم علينا تحديد المنهج الذي سيتم اعتماده في هذا البحث. 
للجرائم الجنسية المرتكبة ضد الأطفال وجوه مختلفة للدرس ولكن الإطار الذي سيتم درس الموضوع من خلاله هو الإطار القانوني الجزائي ذلك أنه قد يتعذر التطرق إلى مشكل كالذي تطرحه الجرائم الجنسية المرتكبة ضد الأطفال دون الاطلاع على موقف المشرع التونسي منه وكيف هُيئت النصوص التشريعية لمواجهة هذه الظاهرة . 
لقد اهتم المشرّع في بلادنا على غرار غيره من أغلب بلدان العالم بمسألة الاعتداءات الجنسية عامة والاعتداءات الجنسية الموجهة ضد الأطفال خاصة فكرس ترسانة كاملة من النصوص القانونية المجرمة لهذا النوع من الجرائم وخصص لها مكانة هامة في المجلة الجزائية(١٧) وفي نصوص أخرى متفرقة ولكن التساؤل الذي يطرح في هذا المستوى هو : كيف صنف المشرع التونسي الجرائم الجنسية المرتكبة ضد الأطفال ؟ 
إنه وبالاطلاع على القوانين المجرمة الإعتداءات الجنسية ضد الأطفال تمكن من الوقوف عند صنفين رئيسيين من هذه الجرائم، 
الصنف الأول هو الجرائم التي تسلط مباشرة على جسم الطفل والتي يصطلح على تسميها بجرائم الاعتداء الجنسي (فصل أوّل) 
و الصنف الثاني هي الجرائم التي تهدف إلى تحقيق كسب مادي من خلال استغلال الأطفال جنسيا وهي جرائم الاستغلال (فصل ثاني). 
الفصل الأول : جرائم الاعتداء الجنسي : 
تمثل الجرائم الاعتداء الجنسي المرتكبة ضد الأطفال في الجرائم المسلطة على جسد الطفل مباشرة فتمس من حرمته وسلامته الجسدية. وبالنظر إلى القانون التونسي نجد أنه يدخل في إطار الجرائم الجنسية المباشرة جرائم المواقعة بنوعيها (مبحث أوّل) والمحاولة في جرائم المواقعة ( مبحث ثاني) . 
المبحث الأول : جرائم المواقعة : 
يميز المشرع التونسي في المجلة الجنائية بين جريمتين في جرائم المواقعة وهما أولا جريمة المواقعة بدون رضا أو ما يُصطلح بتسميته جريمة الاغتصاب وثاني جريمة المواقعة بالرضا. 
وقد خصص المشرع ولكل جريمة من جرائم المواقعة فصلا خاصا بها فجرّم الاغتصاب بالفصل 227 م ج وجرّم المواقعة بالرضا بالفصل 227 مكرر من نفس المجلة لكن المتأمل يلاحظ أن المشرع التونسي لم يقدم تعريفا لكلا الجريمتين فعرفهما الفقه بأنهما "مواقعة الرجل لإمرأة بدون رضاها مع العلم بذلك"(١٨). 
وبالرجوع إلى التعريفات المقدمة للجريمتين وبالإطلاع على الأركان المكوّنة لكل منها نلاحظ وجود عناصر مشتركة في مكوناتها (فقرة أولى) غير أن وجود أركان موّحدة بين جريمة المواقعة بالرضا وجريمة المواقعة بدون رضا (الاغتصاب) لا يمنع وجود عوامل مؤثرة في هذه الجرائم (فقرة ثانية) تكسب كل واحدة منها خصوصياتها المميزة لها عن الأخرى. 
الفقرة الأولى : العوامل المؤثرة في جرائم المواقعة : 
تشترك جريمتي الاغتصاب والمواقعة بالرضا في ركنين هامين وهما ركن المواقعة (أ) وهو الركن الأساسي الذي تقوم بموجبه كل من الجريمتين والركن المعنوي وهو القصد الإجرامي للجاني (ب). 
أ- المواقعة : 
تمثل المواقعة الركن المادي في جريمتي الاغتصاب والمواقعة بالرضا. وقد قدمت محكمة التعقيب التونسية تعريفا للمواقعة في القرار التعقيبي عدد 6417 الصادر بتاريخ 16 جوان 1969 (١٩)، والذي بالرغم من كونه قدم تعريف للمواقعة بالرضا للاتحاد الجريمتين في هذا الركن وقد جاء في هذا القرار "أن معنى لفظة المواقعة لا تنصرف بمجرد الفعل الفاحش ولا تقوم إلا إذا كان هناك وطئ بالمكان الطبيعي للأنثى وبطريق الإيلاج". 
وينجر عن هذا التعريف بروز اتجاهين لمفهوم المواقعة وهما المفهوم الضيّق والمفهوم الموّسع. 
يتمثل المفهوم الأول في أنه لا يمكن الحديث عن مواقعة حسب فقه القضاء التونسي إلاّ متى وجد وطئ بالمكان الطبيعي من الأنثى وعن طريق الإيلاج. 
إن هذا التعريف للمواقعة مع حصر الإيلاج في إدخال عضو الذكر من الرجل في فرج المرأة يعطي مفهوما ضيقا للمواقعة ويؤدي إلى نتائج تضييقية على مستوى الحماية خصوصا في جريمة الاغتصاب التي يتم فيها فعل الوقاع دون إرادة المجني عليها. 
والجدير بالإشارة هو أن هذا التضييق في مفهوم الاغتصاب يؤدي مباشرة إلى التضييق في حماية الأشخاص ذلك أن حماية المتضرر ولاسيما إذا كان طفلا تقتضي توسيع مفهوم الاغتصاب ليشمل الذكر والأنثى مادامت الغاية النهائية هي حماية المجني عليه (٢٠). 
في حين أن الالتزام بالمفهوم الذي قدمته الدوائر المجتمعة للمواقعة يؤدي بنا إلى نتائج لا تخلو من تضييق لمجال الحماية وخصوصا وأنها تحصر الجاني في الذكر والمجني عليها هي دائما أنثى إضافة إلى كون الجريمة لا تقوم إلا متى وقع إيلاج عضو الذكر في فرج الأنثى. 
يمكن محور الجدل بين الاتجاه التضييقي والاتجاه التوسيعي لمفهوم المواقعة في مدى اعتبار ممارسة الجنس بواسطة الدلك مواقعة أم لا. ففي حين يعتبره الشق الأول مجرد الاعتداء بفعل الفاحشة نظرا لغياب ركن الإيلاج فإن الشق الثاني التوسيعي يرى أن ممارسة الجنس مع الأنثى عن طريق دلك عضو الذكر بفرجها مواقعة لأن الدلك يستوجب بطبيعته إيلاجا ولو جزئيا بالفرج. 
ومنذ ذلك التاريخ استقر فقه القضاء على هذا المفهوم للمواقعة وهو مفهوم تضييقي إلى أن صدر في 1996 قرار تعقيبي يمكن اعتباره تحولا في فقه القضاء وهو القرار عدد 50370 المؤرخ في 26 جوان (٢١)1996 حيث اعتبرت محكمة التعقيب التونسية أن "دلك العضو التناسلي للذكر بمستوى الفرج يترتب عنه حتما إيلاج ولو جزئي وتحصل معه جريمة المواقعة ". هذا القرار أعطى مفهوما جديدا للمواقعة شكّل تحولا في موقف كانت قد استقرت عليه منذ 27 سنة(٢٢). 
استمدت المحكمة حجية موقفها من الناحية العلمية ومن روح التشريع ذلك أنه وبالنظر إلى المفهوم الفني والعلمي للمواقعة يتضح أن التكوين البيولوجي للفرج يؤدي إلى أن دلك أي عضو بالفرج ينتج عنه إيلاج جزئي في البداية طالما أن تركيبة ذلك العضو الخلقية تجعل الشفتين البارزتين من الفرج تنتفخ لمجاملته بصورة آلية إلى ذلك العضو الدالك وتمكنه من الولوج وبالتأسيس على ذلك فإن دلك عضو التذكير من الرجل على فرج الأنثى سينتج عنه حتما إيلاج جزئي بالفرج. 
في الواقع يقع إثبات الإيلاج بواسطة الفحص الطبي الذي إذا عاين تمزيقا في غشاء البكارة فإن ذلك يسهل عليه إثبات وقوع الإيلاج وذلك سواء كان التمزق كليا أو جزئيا وهذا ما ذهبت إليه محكمة التعقيب في قرارها عدد 180 المؤرخ في 17 جويلية 1976(٢٣).

----------


## هيثم الفقى

جويلية 1976(٢٣). 
غير أنه في بعض الحالات وبالنظر إلى الخصوصية الفيزيولوجية للغشاء لا يتمزق بالرغم من حصول الإيلاج وهذا الغشاء هو الذي يصطلح على تسميته في الطب الشرعي ( الغشاء المجامل (un complaisant hymen) ). 
وقد أثبت الطب الشرعي وجود هذا النوع من غشاء البكارة الذي له قابلية التمطط دون تمزق وأقرت محكمة التعقيب بهذه الإمكانية حيث اعتبرت في قرارها عدد 61971 المؤرخ في ماي 1995 
أن جريمة مواقعة قاصرا برضاها متوفرة رغم أن الفحص الطبي أثبت أن بكارتها سليمة وقد جاء في هذا القرار أن المواقعة تصبح تامة الأركان مادام ثبت اتصال المتهم بالمجني عليها جنسيا بالإيلاج وبالمكان الطبيعي وهو أمر غير مرتبط بتمزيق غشاء البكارة وبالتالي نلاحظ أن سلامة غشاء البكارة لا يصح اعتباره دليلا على عدم حصول المواقعة فمن المسلم به في الطب الشرعي أن المواقعة قد تحدث دون حصول تمزق في غشاء البكارة ويذكر بعض علماء الطب الشرعي أنهم شاهدوا مومسات في الدعارة لسنوات وسيدات متزوجات دون أن يتمزق عنهن غشاء البكارة(٢٤). 
ب- القصد الإجرامي: 
يعتبر القصد الإجرامي الركن الثاني الذي تشترك فيه جرائم المواقعة والتعريف المتداول للقصد الإجرامي هو الذي يعرفه بكونه انصراف إرادة الجاني إلى ارتكاب الجريمة مع العلم بأركانها التي يتطلبها القانون وبالتأسيس على ذلك يمكن القول بأن القصد الإجرامي هو الشكل القانوني الذي تتخذه الإرادة الإجرامية(٢٥). 
وينقسم القصد الإجرامي إلى نوعين: قصد إجرامي عام يتوفر في كل الجرائم ما عدى المخالفات والقصد الإجرامي الخاص وهو الذي ينتهي إليه المشرع صراحة. 
وتستوجب جرائم المواقعة كغيرها من الجرائم في القانون التونسي توفر القصد الإجرامي من ناحية الجاني . 
ففي خصوص جريمة مواقعة قاصر برضاها يجب أن تتجه نية الجاني إلى فعل المواقعة بمعني نيته إلى الاتصال الجنسي الطبيعي بالأنثى عن طريق إيلاج عضو الذكر منه في المكان المعد للوقاع في جسمها سواء كان ذلك من خلال إيلاج كلي او جزئي وهذا يعني أن الفعل الذي ينوي الفاعل أن يرتكبه في جريمة المواقعة بالرضا يجب أن لا يكون مجرد اعتداء بالفاحشة بل يجب أن يكون مكوّنا للركن المادي لجريمة المواقعة. 
أمّا في خصوص القصد الإجرامي في جريمة المواقعة بدون رضا فقد يبدو الحديث عنه غريبا إذ المفروض أن هذا العنصر أمر بديهي، فمن الصعب أن نتصور شخصا يواقع أنثى غصبا بدون أن يكون متعمدا(٢٦) ولكن هذا الأمر قد يطرح إشكالا ذلك أنه حتى يتوفر القصد الإجرامي في حق الجاني يجب أن يرتكب هذا الأخير جريمته وهو متيقن من أنه يقوم بفعل غير مشروع وأن المرأة التي واقعها غير راضية بذلك. 
يبقى إثبات توفر القصد الإجرامي من عدمه في جريمة المواقعة بدون رضا موكولا لتقدير المحكمة بالاعتماد على وقائع القضية وهذا ما ذهبت إليه محكمة التعقيب عندما اعتبرت أن القصد أو عدم القصد هي من الأمور الباطنة التي يسشفها أو يستنتجها القاضي في نطاق اجتهاده المطلق من ملابسات أو ظروف الواقعة لكن شريطة أن يكون استنتاجه قائما على أساس قانوني من الدلائل والقرائن التي تساعده على استنتاج القصد لدى الجاني(٢٧). 
ولعل هذه المسألة لا تطرح بشكل أكثر صعوبة في خصوص موضوع اهتمامنا وهو وقوع هذه الجريمة على طفل. فالطفل أكثر تأثيرا من غيره من الأشخاص الطبيعيين فقد لا تكون مقاومته ظاهرة بشكل جلي ولكن ذلك لا يعد نابعا من إرادته بل يكون نابعا من شعور الخوف لديه. إلاّ أنه وبالنسبة للأطفال يمكن الاعتماد على قرينة تتراوح في قوّتها بتراوح سنّ الضحية كلما صغر سنّ الطفل كلما كان القصد الإجرامي لدى الجاني مفترضا، فلا يمكن بحال التعلّل بسوء فهم رضا طفل في الثانية عشر من عمره من عدمه بوقوع الفعل الجنسي عليه وإنما يظهر سوء نية الجاني من مجرد سنّ المتضرر. 
هذا في خصوص الأركان المشتركة بين جرائم المواقعة فكما سبق بسطه تشترك جريمتي المواقعة بالرضا والاغتصاب في جزء من الركن المادي وهو ركن المواقعة إضافة إلى اتحادهما في وجوب توفر القصد الإجرامي في كليهما ولكن هذا الاتجاه في بعض العناصر لا يخفي عنا وجود الاختلاف بين الجريمين وسيتم التعرض إليه من خلال تناول العوامل المؤثرة في جرائم المواقعة. 
الفقرة الثانية : العوامل المؤثرة في جرائم المواقعة : تمثل العوامل المؤثرة في جرائم المواقعة في المعطيات الواقعية والقانونية الخاصة بجريمة المواقعة والتي تعطيها خصوصية عن بقية الجرائم إضافة إلى كونها تميز بين جرائم المواقعة من حيث طبيعتها إن كانت جرائم مواقعة بالرضا أو مواقعة بدون رضا أي الاغتصاب وتنقسم العوامل المؤثرة إلى صنفين صنف مؤثر في تكييف الجريمة من أساسها (أ) وهي العوامل التي تؤسس لتكييف الجريمة كمواقعة بالرضا أو الاغتصاب وصنف لا يمس التكييف بل يشمل العقاب ( ب) فيؤثر فيه من حيث تراوحه بين الشدة والمرونة . 
أ- العوامل المؤثرة في تكييف الجريمة : 
يعتبر تكييف الجريمة أول مرحلة يمر بها الفعل الإجرامي عن التتبع فتسليط العقاب على من يأتي فعلا يجرمه القانون يستوجب إدخال الأعمال المرتكبة تحت طائلة نص من النصوص التي وضعها المشرع بشكل سابق لارتكاب الفعلة وذلك خضوعا لمبدأ شرعية الجرائم والعقوبات وهذا ما يصطلح بتسميه بعملية التكييف التي تتأثر بجملة من المعطيات الواقعية وهذا ينسحب على جميع الجرائم بما في ذلك جرائم المواقعة التي يتوقف تكييفها على مجموعة من المعطيات أهمها سن المجني عليها ومدى رضاها بوقوع الفعل الجنسي عليها . 
يعتبر سن المتضررة في جرائم المواقعة من أهم العناصر المؤثرة في تكييف ذلك إذ آن هذه الجرائم تهدف أساسا إلى حماية الصغير خاصة منها جريمة المواقعة بالرضا التي وضعت خصيصا لحماية القصر والتي حدد مجال تطبيقها بعامل السن فجعل النص يطبق على القصر الذين لم يبلغوا بعد سن العشرين عاما. 
بذلك يظهر أن المسألة الأساسية في جرائم المواقعة يجب ضبطها في بقية التفاصيل نظرا لما لها من تأثير على تكييف الجريمة وتحديد النص المنطبق عليها. 
ففي جريمة المواقعة بالرضا يكون سن المتضررة أقل من عشرين سنة ذلك أن مواقعة أنثى برضاها سنها فوق العشرين لا يكون جريمة في القانون التونسي بإستثناء حالات البغاء أو الزنا. أما في خصوص الطفلة التي لم تتجاوز عمرها 10 سنوات فإن حصول المواقعة ولو تمت برضاها تغير وصف الجريمة فتحولها من جريمة مواقعة أنثى برضاها الخاضعة للفصل 227 مكرر إلى جريمة مواقعة أنثى بدون رضاها طبقا للفصل 227 الفقرة الثانية من نفس المجلة. 
وبالنظر إلى ما حدده المشرع بشكل صريح في الفصول نجد أنه تحدث صراحة عن مواقعة البنت التي لم تبلغ العاشرة من ناحية، وتحدث بشكل عام عن الأنثى التي لم تتجاوز سن العشرين من عمرها وتكفل بحمايتها، وفي هذا المستوى يطرح إشكال حول وضعية البنت التي لم تبلغ العاشرة من ناحية، وتحدث بشكل عام عن الأنثى التي لم تتجاوز بعد سن الثالثة عشر فإذا ما واقع رجل طفلة سنها أكثر من 10 سنوات واقل من 13 سنة برضاها هل تعتبر جريمة مواقعة بالرضا أم لا ؟ 
بالرجوع إلى الفصل 227 مكرر من المجلة الجنائية نرى أن جريمة المواقعة بالرضا يمكن أن تقع على فتاة لم تبلغ سن الخامسة عشر بشكل مطلق على أن تعتبر الجريمة من قبل الجنايات الخطيرة ويتواصل هذا الفصل مع الفصل 227 من نفس المجلة فبقراءة متوازية لكلا الفصلين نجد أن مَن واقع أنثى سنها دون العاشرة وبرضاها يُعد مرتكبا لجريمة الاغتصاب على معنى الفقرة الثانية من الفصل 227 جنائي. وهذا يعني أن المشرع لم يشرط بالنسبة لمواقعة الطفلة التي لم تبلغ العاشرة من عمرها أن تكون المواقعة غصبا بل إنّ هذه المواقعة تُعد اغتصابا وتدخل تحت طائلة هذه الفقرة من الفصل 227 م ج حتى وإن كان المواقعة برضاها. 
وبمواصلة الاطلاع على الفصل 227 جنائي في فقرته الأخيرة نجده ينص على أنه "يعتبر الرضا مفقودا إذا كان سن المجني عليها دون الثلاثة عشر عاما كاملة". 
وهذا راجع إلى كون الصغير الذي لم يبلغ الثالثة عشرة من عمره يُعد في القانون التونسي طفلا غير مميز وعدم التمييز يجعله قاصرا عن إبداء رضا صحيحا بالموافقة مما يجعل الجريمة الواقعة في حقه تنقلب من مواقعة بالرضا إلى جريمة المواقعة بدون رضا. وهذه القرينة غير قابلة للدحض وضعها المشرع حماية للطفل غير المميز من الإعتداءات الجنسية المرتكبة ضده. 
بذلك يظهر أنّ للسنّ دور في غاية الأهمية في تكييف الجريمة بل لعلّه يمكن القول أنه معيار أساسي للتكييف في جرائم المواقعة على أساسه نميز بين جرائم المواقعة بالرضا وجرائم المواقعة بدون رضا حسب الجدول التالي : 
سن الفتاة المتضررة تكييف الجريمة 
طفلة اقل من العاشرة من عمرها جريمة المواقعة بدون رضا ( مشددة ) 
طفلة سنها أكثر من عشر سنوات واقل من الثالثة عشر جريمة المواقعة بدون رضا ( مجردة ) 
طفل جاوز الثالثة عشر واقل من الخامسة عشر جناية المواقعة بالرضا 
قاصرا أكبر من الخامسة عشر من عمرها واقل من العشرين جنحة المواقعة بالرضا 
ونجد معطى ثانٍ لا يقل أهمية عن عامل السنّ وهو رضا المتضررة بوقوع الفعل الجنسي عليها وهذا المعطي يعتبر أهم عامل في تأثيره على تكييف جرائم المواقعة فالرضا هو معيار تكييف الجريمة الواقعة على الطفل بكونها جريمة مواقعة بالرضا أو جريمة اغتصاب.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

فإن لم يتوفر رضا المجني عليها بالفعل الجنسي الذي تتحمله مستجمعا شروط صحته يكون هذا الفعل قد وقع دون رضا المجني عليها ويكون بالتالي مشكلا لجناية الاغتصاب(٢٨) وأمّا إذا ثبت رضاها بهذا الفعل فإن الجريمة لا تدخل في إطار الاغتصاب المنظم بالفصل 227 جنائي وإنما تدخل في إطار الفصل 227 مكرر من نفس المجلة الذي يُعني بجريمة مواقعة أنثى قاصر برضاها وبالتالي فإن ركن الرضا هو الركن المميز بين جريمتي المواقعة بالرضا أو بدونه وهو الأساس المادي لتكييف هذه الجرائم. 
ولكن ولئن كان هذا الركن واضح فإنه من أدق العناصر وأكثرها تشعبا إذ أنه في بعض الحالات يصعب على المحكمة معرفة ما إذا كان هذا الركن متوفرا أو منعدما وذلك خاصة في جريمة الاغتصاب لأنه غالبا ما ترتكب الجريمة في ظروف غير واضحة وقد تتضارب الادعاءات والتصريحات وتنعدم وسائل الإثبات والإقناع أو تكاد فيصبح الكشف عن الحقيقة عسيرا خاصة وأن الأحكام الجزائية ينبغي أن تبنى على الجزم واليقين(٢٩). لذا يجب قبل كل شيء، وحتى يتسنى التكييف، التأكد من وجود رضا المجني عليها من عدمه. 
ويرجع تقدير وجود الرضا أو انعدامه إلى محكمة الموضوع التي تعلل استنتاجها بالوقائع المطلع عليها بأوراق الملف هذا ما أقرته محكمة التعقيب وأكدت عليه في مناسبات عدّة من ذلك القرار التعقيبي عدد 9805 بتاريخ 13/11/1979 الذي جاء فيه "يرجع تقدير توّفر ركن الإكراه من عدمه لاجتهاد محكمة الموضوع المطلق ولا رقابة عليها في ذلك محكمة التعقيب مادام حكمها معللا تعليلا سابقا قانونا أو مأخوذا من واقع الأوراق"(٣٠). 
وهكذا يظهر أن فقه القضاء في تونس قد استقر على إسناد مهمة تقدير وجود الرضا من عدمه إلى محكمة الموضوع غير انه و في هذا المستوى يجب ابداء ملاحظتين: 
أولا : إن المشرع قد وضع قرينه على انعدام الرضا في جرائم المواقعة تتمثل في استعمال العنف ضد المجني عليها أو استعمال السلاح أو التهديد به. 
ثانيا : قرينة السن فقد حاول المشرع التونسي تركيز حماية للطفل الذي لم يبلغ بعد سن الثالثة عشر وهي سنّ التمييز نظرا لكون هذا الطفل هو طفل غير مميز فإن المشرع لم يأخذ برضاه واعتبر الرضا الصادر عنه بمثابة المعدوم ومواصلة في الاتجاه الحمائي للطفل وضع المشرع التونسي إطار خاصا للطفلة إذ لم تبلغ بعد العاشرة من عمرها فجعل مواقعتها جناية اغتصاب مشددة يعاقب عليها بالإعدام حتى ولو لم يستعمل ضدها وسائل العنف أو التهديد. 
ب- العوامل المؤثرة في العقاب: 
يتأثر العقاب في جرائم المواقعة بجملة من المعطيات المادية والمتمثلة خاصة في سنّ المجني عليها والوسائل المستعملة للإكراه في جريمة الاغتصاب وصفة الجاني وخاصة بالنسبة لجريمة المواقعة بالرضا بزواج الجاني من المجني عليها. 
سن المجني عليها : 
يعد سن المجني عليها في القانون التونسي عاملا مؤثرا في العقاب بالنسبة لجرائم المواقعة، ذلك أن المشرع جعل منه معيارا للعقوبة التي تزيد شدّة كلما صغر سنّ المجني عليها. 
والفصل 227 من المجلة الجنائية خلق درجتين في العقاب مؤسسة على سن المتضررة فجعل العقوبة المقررة للاغتصاب الإعدام إذا ما كان سن المجني عليها اقل من 10 سنوات ولو وقعت المواقعة بدون استعمال العنف. أما في خصوص المواقعة بالرضا على طفل يتجاوز الثالثة عشرة من العمر فإن الفصل 227 مكرر قد التجأ إلى تقصي السياسة التدريجية حسب العمر الذي تكون عليه المتضررة وقت ارتكاب الجريمة. فجريمة مواقعة أنثى برضاها قد تكون جناية موجبة للعقاب بالسجن مدة 6 أعوام وإذا كان عمرها فوق الخامسة عشرة ودون العشرين سنة كاملة فهي جنحة والعقاب المستوجب هو السجن 5 سنوات والمحاولة موجبة للعقاب(٣١). 
استعمال العنف أو السلاح أو التهديد به في جريمة الاغتصاب: 
اقر الفصل 227 من المجلة الجنائية عقوبة الإعدام لكل من واقع أنثى غصبا استعمال العنف أو السلاح أو التهديد به وبالتالي فقد أُعتبر استعمال هذه الوسائل ظرفا مشددا للعقاب ينتقل به من السجن بقية العمر إلى الإعدام لكن المشرع التونسي لم يعرّف العنف ولم يعطي تعريفا شاملا للسلاح بالمجلة الجنائية. 
فأما بالنسبة للعنف فقد أكد الفصل 227 المذكور على استعمال العنف وهذا يعني أن العنف يجب أن يسلط على ذات المتضررة وهكذا فإنه لا يمكن الاكتفاء بمجرد التهديد بإستعمال العنف ففي هذه الحالة إذا ما واقع رجل امرأة مهددا باستعمال العنف فإن هذه الجريمة تدخل ضمن الفقرة الأولى من الفصل 227 م.ج. 
ولكن ما الذي قصده المشرع التونسي بمصطلح العنف ؟ 
لم يحدد المشرع اتجاهه بوجه صريح غير أنه وبالاطلاع على مختلف الفصول في المجلة الجنائية والمتحدثة عن العنف نجد أن المجلة تميز فقط بين العنف الخفيف والعنف الشديد وجاء اللّفظ فيها شاملا. فمفهوم العنف في الفصل 218 م.ج مثلا هو مفهوم واسع يجمع في كنهه كل اعتداء بالقوة مسلط مباشرة على جسد المجني عليه سواء خلّف له كدوما أو جروحا أو رضوضا. وهذا المفهوم نفسه ينطبق على العنف في جرائم المواقعة. 
أما السلاح فإن المشرع لم يفرض استعماله بل إنه تجاوزه حتى إلى مجرد التهديد به وذلك لما يدخله من خوف وهلع في نفس المتضرر خصوصا ونحن نعلم هشاشة نفسية الطفل فإذا كان التهديد بالسلاح يريع الراشدين من الناس فما بالك بالأطفال وقد أورد المشرع تعريفين للسلاح واردين في فصول خاصة وهي أولا حالة العصيان المدني بالفصل 116 م جنائية وحالة السرقة بالفصل 270 من نفس المجلة. 
صفة الجاني كظرف مستند في جريمة المواقعة الرضا : 
تشكل صفة الجاني في جريمة المواقعة بالرضا ظرف تشديد في القانون التونسي حيث نصّ الفصل 229 م.ج على أنه " يكون العقاب ضعف المقدار المستوجب إذا كان الفاعلون للجرائم المشار إليها الفصل 227 مكرر من أصول المجني عليه من أي طبقة أو كان لهم السلطة عليه أو كانوا معلميه أو خدمته أو جراحيه أو أطباء الأسنان أو على الاعتداء بإعانة عدة أشخاص". 
وقد أورد المشرع قائمة حصرية لا يمكن التوسع فيها في الصفات التي تعبر ظرف تشديد للعقوبة إذا ما توفرت في الجاني . 
ويكمن سبب هذا التشديد في كون هذه الصفات يمكن أن تسهل على الفاعل عمله أكثر من غيره باعتبار أنها صفات يمكن أن تأثر في نفس الضحية وتجعلها تخشى عاقبة الرفض والمقاومة إذ هي لم تستسلم متظاهرة بالرضا الزائف(٣٢). وبذلك إذا ما ارتكب احد هؤلاء جريمة المواقعة بالرضا فان العقاب المسلط عليه يتحول من ستة أعوام إلى اثني عشر عاما سجن إذا كان سن المجني عليها دون خمسة عشر عاما كاملة ومن خمسة أعوام إلى عشر سنوات سجنا إذا كان سن المجني عليها أكثر من الخامسة عشر واقل من العشرين عاما والصفات التي نص عليها المشرع هي : 
أصول المجني عليها؛ 
من له سلطة على المجني عليها؛ 
صفة المعلم؛ 
من تربطهم علاقة خدمة بالمجني عليها؛ 
صفة الطبيب وطبيب الأسنان. 
لقد أجمعت اغلب التشاريع على تجريم الاغتصاب والمحاولة في جرائم الاغتصاب ولكن هذا الاتجاه التجريمي للمحاولة في إطار المفهوم الموسع لعنصر البدء في تنفيذ الجريمة لا يخفي صعوبة البت في مسألة اتجاه نية الجاني الحقيقية إلى ارتكاب المواقعة فقد تختلط الأمور أحيانا ويبدو التمييز عسيرا بين جريمة محاولة مواقعة أنثى بدون رضاها وجريمة الاعتداء بفعل الفاحشة وهي النوع الثاني من الجرائم الجنسية المباشرة التي تسلط على جسد الطفل. 
المبحث الثاني : المحاولة في جرائم المواقعة 
جرّم المشرع التونسي الاعتداء بالفاحشة في الفصول 228 و228 مكرر من المجلة الجنائية المنقحين بالقانون عدد 93 لسنة 1995 المؤرخ في 9 نوفمبر 1995، وقبل التنقيح كان الفصلان يعاقبان كل اعتداء بالفاحشة على طفل لم يبلغ الخامسة عشر من عمره ولكن انسجاما مع التزاماته الدولية المتمثلة في المصادقة على اتفاقية الأمم المتحدة لحقوق الطفل وإصداره لمجلة حماية الطفل أولى المشرع التونسي تنقيح الفصلين المذكورين بالترفيع في سن الحماية المشددة من خمسة عشر عاما إلى ثمانية عشر عاما(٣٣)* ذلك أن الغاية من الفصلين هو حماية الطفل من الجرائم الجنسية المرتكبة ضده وبما أن سن الطفولة حدد في الثمانية عشر فانه من البديهي أن ترفع الحماية إلى هذه السن تدعيما للحماية المخصصة للطفل . 
وفي هذا الإطار سنتعرض في فقرة أولى إلى جريمة الاعتداء بفعل الفاحشة وفي فقرة ثانية إلى العقاب الذي يتطلبه هذا الاعتداء. 
الفقرة الأولى : جريمة الاعتداء بفعل الفاحشة 
لم يعرف المشرع التونسي جريمة الاعتداء بالفاحشة بل اكتفى بوضع النص التجريمي شأنه في ذلك شأن أغلب التشاريع الأجنبية وهذا ما دفع فقه القضاء للسعي إلى وضع مفهوم خاص لهذه الجريمة وفي هذا السياق صدر قرار عن الدوائر المجتمعة لمحكمة التعقيب تحت عدد 6417 مؤرخ في 16 جوان 1969 جاء فيه " الفعل الفاحش الذي جاء بعقابه الفصل 228 قانون جزائي هو كل فعل مناف للحياء يقع قصدا أو مباشرة على جسم الذكر والأنثى أو على عورتهما"(٣٤). وهذا الاتجاه ليس بجديد فلطالما أقرته محكمة التعقيب قي قرارات سابقة(٣٥) لقرار الدوائر المجتمعة وهو أيضا سارت عليه في قراراتها اللاحقة(٣٦). 
وبالتأسيس على هذا التعريف الذي استقر عليه فقه القضاء يمكن لنا استنتاج أركان جريمة الاعتداء بفعل الفاحشة (أ) غير أن هذه الجريمة هي جريمة قصدية ولا توفر إلا بتوفر القصد الجنائي لدى الجاني (ب) . 
أ - أركان جريمة الاعتداء بالفاحشة : 
تقوم جريمة الاعتداء الفاحشة على ركنين أساسيين هما : 
-الركن الأول وهو توفر الفعل الفاحش؛ 
-الركن الثاني يمثل في وجود رضا المجني عليه أو انعدامه. 
الركن الأول : الفعل الفاحش : 
من خلال تعريف فقه القضاء للجريمة بأنها كل فعل مناف للحياء يقع قصدا أو مباشرة على جسم ذكر أو أنثى أو على عورتهما، يمكن تحديد طبيعة الأفعال المكوّنة لجريمة الاعتداء بالفاحشة بالإضافة إلى تحديد أطرافها، فالفعل الفاحش يسلط على جسد المجني عليه مباشرة فيخدش عاطفة الحياء عنده(٣٧). ومن الضروري أن يكون في الفعل مساسا بجسم المتضرر وهذا ما يميز جريمة الاعتداء بالفاحشة عن غيرها من الجرائم الجنسية حتى أن محكمة التعقيب التونسية ذهبت في هذا الاتجاه بقرارها عدد 50370 المؤرخ في 26 جوان 1996 عندما رأت أنه يكفي لقيامها مجرد "اللمس والتلمس". غير أنه يجب الإشارة إلى أن هذا المساس يجب أن يكون فيه خدش لعاطفة الحياء عند المتضرر(٣٨) وبالتالي فإن عنصري المساس بالجسم وخدش الحياء هما عنصرين متكاملين لا تتوفر دونهما الجريمة. 
هكذا وقد اجمع الفقهاء على أن الفعل المكوّن لجريمة الفاحشة يجب أن يكون ماسا بعرض المتضرر حتى أن هذه الجريمة تُسمى في أغلب البلدان العربية بجريمة هتك العرض وقد اعتمد فقه القضاء معيارا لتحديد ماهية هذا الفعل فلجأ أولا إلى معيار العورة، ونظرا لما للعورة من أهمية في تحديد أركان جريمة الاعتداء بفعل الفاحشة فإنه وجب تحديد مفهوم العورة. 
العورة لغة جمع عورات وهي مكمن السرّ وكل أمر يستحى منه وهي أيضا كل شيء يستره الإنسان من أعضائه أنفة وحياء. 
وحاول فقه القضاء التوسع في تقدير الأفعال الداخلية في الاعتداء الفاحشة فلم يكتفي بلمس العورة بل تجاوز ذلك إلى اعتبار حتى الكشف عنها(٣٩). 
وزيادة في التوسع وبهدف مزيد حماية المتضررين خصوصا الأطفال منهم اعتبر فقه القضاء أن الفعل المنافي للآداب الذي يمتد إلى جسم المجني عليه ويخدش حيائه يعد اعتداء بفعل الفاحشة ولو لم يقع الفعل على عورته. وهكذا اكتفت محكمة التعقيب بعنصر المساس بجسم المتضرر وعنصر الإخلال بالحياء وترك أمر تقدير إخلال الفعل بالحياء إلى قاضى الموضوع كي يحدد مستعينا بجميع الظروف التي ارتكب فيها الفعل ما إذا كانت درجة إخلاله بالحياء جسيمة وترتقي به إلى أن يكون هتك عرض (اعتداء بالفاحشة) أم يسيرا فتبقيه فاضحا. 
كل هذا السعي في توسيع مجال جريمة الاعتداء بفعل الفاحشة الغرض منه حماية المتضررين من مثل هذه الجريمة خصوصا منهم الأطفال لعجزهم عن تقدير قيمة الاعتداء المسلط عليهم وتأثيره في نفسيهم بما قد يُصيبهم باضطرابات نفسية مستقبلا. 
ولكن مسألة وقوع الفعل على الأطفال يطرح إشكالا غاية في التعقيد وهو كيفية التوّصل إلى حقيقة الفعل المسلط عليهم. فمن ناحية أولى قد لا يبلّغ الطفل خصوصا إذا ما كان في سن مبكرة والديه بما حصل له إما خوفا أو خجلا أو لعدم تفطنه لقيمة الفعل في حد ذاته. 
هذا من ناحية أما من ناحية ثانية فان الإشكال يصبح أكثر تعقيدا إذا ما كان الجاني هو نفسه احد الأبوين أو الوليّ أو شخص ذي سلطة على المتضرر. لذلك فإن العدالة قد تحتاج إلى مساعدة من الأفراد والمؤسسات الصحية ليبلغها مثل هذه الاعتداءات لذا كرّس المشرع التونسي واجب الإشعار(٤٠) وحماية على كل من يبلغ إلى علمه تعرض طفل إلى مثل هذه الاعتداءات. 
وبالنظر إلى ما لمثل هذه الاعتداءات من تأثيرات جسيمة على نفسية الطفل وسلامته الجسدية وجب بذل العناية اللازمة للتوسيع من مجال الحماية سواء إن كان ذلك من خلال تحديد مفهوم الفعل المكوّن لجريمة الاعتداء بفعل الفاحشة أو من خلال سن القوانين اللازمة وبعث الهيئات والمصالح الخاصة لحماية الأطفال من مثل هذه الاعتداءات الجنسية عليهم . 
الركن الثاني الرضا : 
يميز المشرع التونسي بين الاعتداء بالفاحشة بدون رضا المجني عليه والاعتداء بالفاحشة بدون قوّة وذلك منذ تنقيح 9 نوفمبر 1995 بموجب القانون عدد 93 لسنة 1995. 
فقد نص الفصل 228 من المجلة الجنائية على أنه "يعاقب السجن مدة 6 أعوام لكل من اعتدى بالفاحشة على شخص كان ذكرا أم أنثى بدون رضاه". فأساس التجريم بالنسبة لهذه الجريمة هو حصولها دون إرادة المتضرر فيها والهدف إذن هو حماية الحرية الجنسية للأشخاص. فما المقصود بعبارة بدون رضاه ؟ 
حتى يعتبر الرضا معمولا به يجب أن يكون صحيحا مستوفيا لجميع شروطه التي من أهمها أن يكون الشخص مميزا فإذا ما كان الرضا معيبا اعتبر منعدما وبالتالي يصير الفعل مرتكبا بدون إرادة المجني عليه ويمكن لانعدام الإرادة أن يكتسي مظهرا آخر كأن يسلط الفعل على جسد المجني عليه باستعمال العنف سواء أن كان عنفا ماديا أو معنويا وفي كل الأحوال يعد عنفا كل ما من شأنه أن يخلّ برضاء المجني عليه ولو كان إكراها أدبيا. 
وعلى كل حال فإن تقدير انعدام الرضا هو من مشمولات محكمة الموضوع تستشفه من وقائع القضية وملابسات تنفيذ الفعل وعليها تأييد استنتاجها بقرائن وأدلة من الملف وهذا ما ذهبت إلى إقراره محكمة التعقيب في عدة قرارات منها القرار عدد 9805 المؤرخ في 13/11/1975 والذي جاء فيه "إن تقدير ركن الإكراه من عدمه يرجع لاجتهاد محكمة الموضوع المطلقة ولا رقابة عليها في ذلك لمحكمة التعقيب مادام حكمها سائغا قانونا ومأخوذا من واقع الأوراق"(٤١). 
ومن بين العناصر التي يستدل بها على انعدام الرضا في جريمة الفاحشة آثار العنف العالقة على جسد المتضرر أو ثبوت تهديده بواسطة السلاح إلى غير ذلك من الوسائل الدالة على العنف المادي ولكن قد يحصل اعتداء دون عنف مادي ويعتبر رغم ذلك اعتداء بالفاحشة بدون رضا من ذلك حالات العته أو السكر أو النوم أو المفاجأة وفي كل الحالات يبقى تقدير الإكراه من مشمولا قاضي الموضوع. 
وتجدر الإشارة إلى صعوبة إثبات الإكراه في حالة الإكراه المعنوي حيث أنه في هذه الحالة قد لا يكون بإمكان الضحية تقديم دليل على وجوده فتصبح المواجهة بين ادعاء المتضرر وإنكار الجاني. 
وهكذا نستنتج أن جريمة الاعتداء بالفاحشة على طفل بدون رضاه تكون قائمة كلّما توفر عنصر الإكراه سواء في شكله المادي أو المعنوي أو المفاجأة أو استغلال حالات الجنون أو العته أو السكر أو عدم التمييز التي يكون عليها المتضرر. 
ب- توفر القصد الإجرامي :

----------


## هيثم الفقى

تُعتبر جريمة الاعتداء بالفاحشة جريمة قصديه لا تتوفر إلا بتوفر القصد الإجرامي لدى الجاني ويتمثل هذا القصد في علم الجاني أنه يرتكب فعلا مخلا بالحياء إما على طفل دون الثامنة عشر من عمره أو على أيّ شخص دون رضاه ولا يهم في القصد الإجرامي الغاية التي يهدف الجاني إلى تحقيقها من خلال إتيانه للفعل الفاحش(٤٢). 
فأمّا بالنسبة لانصراف نيّة الجاني إلى ارتكاب الفعل الفاحش فإنه قد يصعب أحيانا تصور وقوع الاعتداء بفعل الفاحشة عن غير قصد وهذا ما أدى ببعض الفقهاء(٤٣) إلى القول أنه متى كان الفعل في حد ذاته مخل بالحياء افترض علم الجاني بذلك ولا يقبل منه إثبات عكسه . 
ولعله يمكن القول أن في هذا الموقف شطط إذ أن الجريمة هي جريمة قصدية يجب إثبات العمد في ارتكاب الفعل وطالما أن المبدأ في الإنسان هو سلامة النية فانه يجب إثبات سوء النية لدى الجاني ولكن قد يمكن استنتاج التعّمد من خلال جسامة الفعل المرتكب فلا يعقل أن يقوم شخص بإيلاج إصبعه أو ذكره في دبر شخص آخر وأما في خصوص التفرقة بين العمد والدفع فإن الدافع لا قيمة له في إثبات قيام جريمة الاعتداء بالفاحشة حيث أنه صحيح أن الأصل في مثل هذه الاعتداءات يكون هدف الجاني هو تحقيق اللذة الجنسية لكن تغيير الهدف إلى الناحية الانتقامية أو التنكيل لا ينفي في شيء قيام الجريمة من ذلك أن محكمة التعقيب رأت في قرارها عدد 756 المؤرخ في 16 جوان 1976 أن الكشف عن عورة المجني عليه ودلك دبره بكمية من الهندي يشكل جريمة اعتداء بالفاحشة بما فيه من مس بالكرامة وخدش بالمروءة(٤٤).وفي نفس الاتجاه سار فقه القضاء الفرنسي الذي اعتبر أن الاعتداء بالفاحشة قائم في صورة تعمد لمس الأعضاء التناسلية أثناء معركة نسائية(٤٥). 
وهكذا يمكن القول أن جرائم هتك العرض هي من الجرائم العمدية المقصودة فهي لا تقع خطأ لذا يتوفر فيها القصد الإجرامي العام بعنصريه العلم والإرادة فيجب أن يكون الجاني عالما أنه يقوم بهتك عرض شخص وعلى الرغم من ذلك فإنه يقوم بارتكاب فعله بإرادته الحرة وباختياره(٤٦) فمن لمس عورة غيره عن غير قصد أثناء الزحام في الشارع مثلا لا يعتبر مرتكبا لجريمة الاعتداء بالفاحشة نظرا لغياب الركن القصدي لديه(٤٧). 
الفقـرة الثـانية: الــعقــاب : 
لقد أفرد المشرع التونسي لكل من جنحة الاعتداء بفعل الفاحشة أو جناية الاعتداء بفعل الفاحشة على طفل لكل منهما عقاب خاص (أ) ثم اعتمد ظروف التشديد على جريمة الاعتداء بفعل الفاحشة على طفل(ب). 
أ- العقاب المخصص لكل من جنحة وجنايةالاعتداء بفعل الفاحشة على طفل 
الجنحة : 
ينص الفصل 228 مكرر من المجلة الجنائية على أن كل اعتداء بفعل الفاحشة على طفل لم يبلغ من العمر 18 عاما كاملة يعاقب بالسجن لمدة خمسة أعوام "خصص المشرع التونسي عقوبة قدرها خمس سنوات لكل اعتداء على طفل بدون استعمال القوة وذلك بغرض حمايته من مثل هذه الممارسات ولم يستعمل المشرع عبارة "برضاه" في الفصل. فالفعل الفاحش المسلط على الطفل لا يلزم فيه أن يكون قد تم برضاء الطفل بل يكفي أن يكون قد سًلّط عليه دون استعمال القوة ذلك أن استعمال وسيلة من وسائل العنف يجعل الفعل يدخل تحت إطار الفصل 228 فقرة ثالثة. 
ولم ينفرد المشرع التونسي في تجريم الاعتداء بفعل الفاحشة على الأطفال وتخصيص عقاب صارم لمرتكبيه. فالمشرع الفرنسي خصص عقابا بالسجن لمدة سبعة سنوات مع خطية مالية قدرها 700 ألف فرنك فرنسي لكل مرتكب لجريمة الفاحشة على طفل وذلك صلب الفصل 222/29 من المجلة الجزائية الفرنسية. 
ولم يعتمد المشرع التونسي سياسة التدرج في تشدد العقوبة على أساس السن بل حدد سنا للحماية هي الثامنة عشر وعاقب كل اعتداء على من هو دون هذه السن بدون قوة بعقاب سجني موّحد هو خمس سنوات ولكن التطبيق القضائي تولى هذه المهمة بأن تدرج بالعقوبة بحسب الحالات والقضايا ووقائع كل جريمة وهو لا يتوانى على التشدد كلما صغر سنّ المجني عليه من ذلك الحكم الابتدائي عدد 2262 الصادر في 21/12/2001 عن المحكمة الابتدائية بتونس والقاضي بسجن المتهم لمدة أربعة سنوات لاعتدائه على طفلة بالفاحشة دون قوة. 
وقد تمثلت وقائع القضية في أن المتهم استدرج البنت المتضررة وعمد إلى دلك ذكره بين فخذيها مما أدى إلى احمرار على مستوى جهازها التناسلي وانجر عن هذه العملية أيضا صدمة نفسية للطفلة المجني عليها. وأمّا إذا أما استعمل الجاني القوة فإن الجنحة تتحول إلى جناية. 
الجـناية : 
ينص الفصل 228 من المجلة الجنائية على عقاب الاعتداء بالفاحشة ويرفع العقاب إلى اثني عشر عاما إذا كان المجني عليه دون الثامنة عشر عاما كاملة. 
ويظهر من خلال العقاب المخصص لهذه الجريمة التشديد الذي لجأ إليه المشرع لردع استغلال ضعف الأطفال لإجبارهم رغما عن إرادتهم على قبول تسليط الفعل الفاحش على أجسادهم ومن أهم العناصر المكونة لهذه الجريمة هي انعدام الرضا وسن المجني عليه. 
وقد ذهب التشريع الأردني من جهة إلى تجريم هتك العرض بالقوة أو العنف أو التهديد فنصت المادة 296 /1/2 من قانون العقوبات الأردني على هذه الجريمة بما يلي: "كل من هتك بالعنف أو التهديد عرض إنسان عوقب بالأشغال الشاقة مدّة لا تنقص عن أربعة سنوات ويكون الحد الأدنى للعقوبة سبع سنوات إذا كان المعتدى عليه لم يتم الخامسة عشر من عمره" . 
وعلى خلاف المشرع التونسي حدد المشرع الأردني حالات العقاب في هتك الأعراض بالقوة أو العنف أو التهديد. وينصرف لفظ العنف إلى الإكراه المادي الذي يقع على المجني عليه أما لفظ التهديد فيعني الإكراه المعنوي وقد أجمع القضاء والفقه في الأردن وفي مصر على نطاق جريمة هتك العرض التي تشمل جميع الحالات التي يُرتكب فيها الفعل بدون رضا صحيح من المجني عليه. 
وفي هذا الاتجاه سارت محكمة التعقيب الفرنسية بأن اعتبرت الجريمة تقوم بإتيان فعل مخل بالحياء على شخص المجني عليه ضد إرادته سواء من ذلك أن يكون مصدر انعدام رضاه إكراها ماديا أو معنويا أو أية وسيلة إكراه أو مباغتة يبلغ بها الجاني غايته.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

تُعتبر جريمة الاعتداء بالفاحشة جريمة قصديه لا تتوفر إلا بتوفر القصد الإجرامي لدى الجاني ويتمثل هذا القصد في علم الجاني أنه يرتكب فعلا مخلا بالحياء إما على طفل دون الثامنة عشر من عمره أو على أيّ شخص دون رضاه ولا يهم في القصد الإجرامي الغاية التي يهدف الجاني إلى تحقيقها من خلال إتيانه للفعل الفاحش(٤٢). 
فأمّا بالنسبة لانصراف نيّة الجاني إلى ارتكاب الفعل الفاحش فإنه قد يصعب أحيانا تصور وقوع الاعتداء بفعل الفاحشة عن غير قصد وهذا ما أدى ببعض الفقهاء(٤٣) إلى القول أنه متى كان الفعل في حد ذاته مخل بالحياء افترض علم الجاني بذلك ولا يقبل منه إثبات عكسه . 
ولعله يمكن القول أن في هذا الموقف شطط إذ أن الجريمة هي جريمة قصدية يجب إثبات العمد في ارتكاب الفعل وطالما أن المبدأ في الإنسان هو سلامة النية فانه يجب إثبات سوء النية لدى الجاني ولكن قد يمكن استنتاج التعّمد من خلال جسامة الفعل المرتكب فلا يعقل أن يقوم شخص بإيلاج إصبعه أو ذكره في دبر شخص آخر وأما في خصوص التفرقة بين العمد والدفع فإن الدافع لا قيمة له في إثبات قيام جريمة الاعتداء بالفاحشة حيث أنه صحيح أن الأصل في مثل هذه الاعتداءات يكون هدف الجاني هو تحقيق اللذة الجنسية لكن تغيير الهدف إلى الناحية الانتقامية أو التنكيل لا ينفي في شيء قيام الجريمة من ذلك أن محكمة التعقيب رأت في قرارها عدد 756 المؤرخ في 16 جوان 1976 أن الكشف عن عورة المجني عليه ودلك دبره بكمية من الهندي يشكل جريمة اعتداء بالفاحشة بما فيه من مس بالكرامة وخدش بالمروءة(٤٤).وفي نفس الاتجاه سار فقه القضاء الفرنسي الذي اعتبر أن الاعتداء بالفاحشة قائم في صورة تعمد لمس الأعضاء التناسلية أثناء معركة نسائية(٤٥). 
وهكذا يمكن القول أن جرائم هتك العرض هي من الجرائم العمدية المقصودة فهي لا تقع خطأ لذا يتوفر فيها القصد الإجرامي العام بعنصريه العلم والإرادة فيجب أن يكون الجاني عالما أنه يقوم بهتك عرض شخص وعلى الرغم من ذلك فإنه يقوم بارتكاب فعله بإرادته الحرة وباختياره(٤٦) فمن لمس عورة غيره عن غير قصد أثناء الزحام في الشارع مثلا لا يعتبر مرتكبا لجريمة الاعتداء بالفاحشة نظرا لغياب الركن القصدي لديه(٤٧). 
الفقـرة الثـانية: الــعقــاب : 
لقد أفرد المشرع التونسي لكل من جنحة الاعتداء بفعل الفاحشة أو جناية الاعتداء بفعل الفاحشة على طفل لكل منهما عقاب خاص (أ) ثم اعتمد ظروف التشديد على جريمة الاعتداء بفعل الفاحشة على طفل(ب). 
أ- العقاب المخصص لكل من جنحة وجنايةالاعتداء بفعل الفاحشة على طفل 
الجنحة : 
ينص الفصل 228 مكرر من المجلة الجنائية على أن كل اعتداء بفعل الفاحشة على طفل لم يبلغ من العمر 18 عاما كاملة يعاقب بالسجن لمدة خمسة أعوام "خصص المشرع التونسي عقوبة قدرها خمس سنوات لكل اعتداء على طفل بدون استعمال القوة وذلك بغرض حمايته من مثل هذه الممارسات ولم يستعمل المشرع عبارة "برضاه" في الفصل. فالفعل الفاحش المسلط على الطفل لا يلزم فيه أن يكون قد تم برضاء الطفل بل يكفي أن يكون قد سًلّط عليه دون استعمال القوة ذلك أن استعمال وسيلة من وسائل العنف يجعل الفعل يدخل تحت إطار الفصل 228 فقرة ثالثة. 
ولم ينفرد المشرع التونسي في تجريم الاعتداء بفعل الفاحشة على الأطفال وتخصيص عقاب صارم لمرتكبيه. فالمشرع الفرنسي خصص عقابا بالسجن لمدة سبعة سنوات مع خطية مالية قدرها 700 ألف فرنك فرنسي لكل مرتكب لجريمة الفاحشة على طفل وذلك صلب الفصل 222/29 من المجلة الجزائية الفرنسية. 
ولم يعتمد المشرع التونسي سياسة التدرج في تشدد العقوبة على أساس السن بل حدد سنا للحماية هي الثامنة عشر وعاقب كل اعتداء على من هو دون هذه السن بدون قوة بعقاب سجني موّحد هو خمس سنوات ولكن التطبيق القضائي تولى هذه المهمة بأن تدرج بالعقوبة بحسب الحالات والقضايا ووقائع كل جريمة وهو لا يتوانى على التشدد كلما صغر سنّ المجني عليه من ذلك الحكم الابتدائي عدد 2262 الصادر في 21/12/2001 عن المحكمة الابتدائية بتونس والقاضي بسجن المتهم لمدة أربعة سنوات لاعتدائه على طفلة بالفاحشة دون قوة. 
وقد تمثلت وقائع القضية في أن المتهم استدرج البنت المتضررة وعمد إلى دلك ذكره بين فخذيها مما أدى إلى احمرار على مستوى جهازها التناسلي وانجر عن هذه العملية أيضا صدمة نفسية للطفلة المجني عليها. وأمّا إذا أما استعمل الجاني القوة فإن الجنحة تتحول إلى جناية. 
الجـناية : 
ينص الفصل 228 من المجلة الجنائية على عقاب الاعتداء بالفاحشة ويرفع العقاب إلى اثني عشر عاما إذا كان المجني عليه دون الثامنة عشر عاما كاملة. 
ويظهر من خلال العقاب المخصص لهذه الجريمة التشديد الذي لجأ إليه المشرع لردع استغلال ضعف الأطفال لإجبارهم رغما عن إرادتهم على قبول تسليط الفعل الفاحش على أجسادهم ومن أهم العناصر المكونة لهذه الجريمة هي انعدام الرضا وسن المجني عليه. 
وقد ذهب التشريع الأردني من جهة إلى تجريم هتك العرض بالقوة أو العنف أو التهديد فنصت المادة 296 /1/2 من قانون العقوبات الأردني على هذه الجريمة بما يلي: "كل من هتك بالعنف أو التهديد عرض إنسان عوقب بالأشغال الشاقة مدّة لا تنقص عن أربعة سنوات ويكون الحد الأدنى للعقوبة سبع سنوات إذا كان المعتدى عليه لم يتم الخامسة عشر من عمره" . 
وعلى خلاف المشرع التونسي حدد المشرع الأردني حالات العقاب في هتك الأعراض بالقوة أو العنف أو التهديد. وينصرف لفظ العنف إلى الإكراه المادي الذي يقع على المجني عليه أما لفظ التهديد فيعني الإكراه المعنوي وقد أجمع القضاء والفقه في الأردن وفي مصر على نطاق جريمة هتك العرض التي تشمل جميع الحالات التي يُرتكب فيها الفعل بدون رضا صحيح من المجني عليه. 
وفي هذا الاتجاه سارت محكمة التعقيب الفرنسية بأن اعتبرت الجريمة تقوم بإتيان فعل مخل بالحياء على شخص المجني عليه ضد إرادته سواء من ذلك أن يكون مصدر انعدام رضاه إكراها ماديا أو معنويا أو أية وسيلة إكراه أو مباغتة يبلغ بها الجاني غايته.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

تُعتبر جريمة الاعتداء بالفاحشة جريمة قصديه لا تتوفر إلا بتوفر القصد الإجرامي لدى الجاني ويتمثل هذا القصد في علم الجاني أنه يرتكب فعلا مخلا بالحياء إما على طفل دون الثامنة عشر من عمره أو على أيّ شخص دون رضاه ولا يهم في القصد الإجرامي الغاية التي يهدف الجاني إلى تحقيقها من خلال إتيانه للفعل الفاحش(٤٢). 
فأمّا بالنسبة لانصراف نيّة الجاني إلى ارتكاب الفعل الفاحش فإنه قد يصعب أحيانا تصور وقوع الاعتداء بفعل الفاحشة عن غير قصد وهذا ما أدى ببعض الفقهاء(٤٣) إلى القول أنه متى كان الفعل في حد ذاته مخل بالحياء افترض علم الجاني بذلك ولا يقبل منه إثبات عكسه . 
ولعله يمكن القول أن في هذا الموقف شطط إذ أن الجريمة هي جريمة قصدية يجب إثبات العمد في ارتكاب الفعل وطالما أن المبدأ في الإنسان هو سلامة النية فانه يجب إثبات سوء النية لدى الجاني ولكن قد يمكن استنتاج التعّمد من خلال جسامة الفعل المرتكب فلا يعقل أن يقوم شخص بإيلاج إصبعه أو ذكره في دبر شخص آخر وأما في خصوص التفرقة بين العمد والدفع فإن الدافع لا قيمة له في إثبات قيام جريمة الاعتداء بالفاحشة حيث أنه صحيح أن الأصل في مثل هذه الاعتداءات يكون هدف الجاني هو تحقيق اللذة الجنسية لكن تغيير الهدف إلى الناحية الانتقامية أو التنكيل لا ينفي في شيء قيام الجريمة من ذلك أن محكمة التعقيب رأت في قرارها عدد 756 المؤرخ في 16 جوان 1976 أن الكشف عن عورة المجني عليه ودلك دبره بكمية من الهندي يشكل جريمة اعتداء بالفاحشة بما فيه من مس بالكرامة وخدش بالمروءة(٤٤).وفي نفس الاتجاه سار فقه القضاء الفرنسي الذي اعتبر أن الاعتداء بالفاحشة قائم في صورة تعمد لمس الأعضاء التناسلية أثناء معركة نسائية(٤٥). 
وهكذا يمكن القول أن جرائم هتك العرض هي من الجرائم العمدية المقصودة فهي لا تقع خطأ لذا يتوفر فيها القصد الإجرامي العام بعنصريه العلم والإرادة فيجب أن يكون الجاني عالما أنه يقوم بهتك عرض شخص وعلى الرغم من ذلك فإنه يقوم بارتكاب فعله بإرادته الحرة وباختياره(٤٦) فمن لمس عورة غيره عن غير قصد أثناء الزحام في الشارع مثلا لا يعتبر مرتكبا لجريمة الاعتداء بالفاحشة نظرا لغياب الركن القصدي لديه(٤٧). 
الفقـرة الثـانية: الــعقــاب : 
لقد أفرد المشرع التونسي لكل من جنحة الاعتداء بفعل الفاحشة أو جناية الاعتداء بفعل الفاحشة على طفل لكل منهما عقاب خاص (أ) ثم اعتمد ظروف التشديد على جريمة الاعتداء بفعل الفاحشة على طفل(ب). 
أ- العقاب المخصص لكل من جنحة وجنايةالاعتداء بفعل الفاحشة على طفل 
الجنحة : 
ينص الفصل 228 مكرر من المجلة الجنائية على أن كل اعتداء بفعل الفاحشة على طفل لم يبلغ من العمر 18 عاما كاملة يعاقب بالسجن لمدة خمسة أعوام "خصص المشرع التونسي عقوبة قدرها خمس سنوات لكل اعتداء على طفل بدون استعمال القوة وذلك بغرض حمايته من مثل هذه الممارسات ولم يستعمل المشرع عبارة "برضاه" في الفصل. فالفعل الفاحش المسلط على الطفل لا يلزم فيه أن يكون قد تم برضاء الطفل بل يكفي أن يكون قد سًلّط عليه دون استعمال القوة ذلك أن استعمال وسيلة من وسائل العنف يجعل الفعل يدخل تحت إطار الفصل 228 فقرة ثالثة. 
ولم ينفرد المشرع التونسي في تجريم الاعتداء بفعل الفاحشة على الأطفال وتخصيص عقاب صارم لمرتكبيه. فالمشرع الفرنسي خصص عقابا بالسجن لمدة سبعة سنوات مع خطية مالية قدرها 700 ألف فرنك فرنسي لكل مرتكب لجريمة الفاحشة على طفل وذلك صلب الفصل 222/29 من المجلة الجزائية الفرنسية. 
ولم يعتمد المشرع التونسي سياسة التدرج في تشدد العقوبة على أساس السن بل حدد سنا للحماية هي الثامنة عشر وعاقب كل اعتداء على من هو دون هذه السن بدون قوة بعقاب سجني موّحد هو خمس سنوات ولكن التطبيق القضائي تولى هذه المهمة بأن تدرج بالعقوبة بحسب الحالات والقضايا ووقائع كل جريمة وهو لا يتوانى على التشدد كلما صغر سنّ المجني عليه من ذلك الحكم الابتدائي عدد 2262 الصادر في 21/12/2001 عن المحكمة الابتدائية بتونس والقاضي بسجن المتهم لمدة أربعة سنوات لاعتدائه على طفلة بالفاحشة دون قوة. 
وقد تمثلت وقائع القضية في أن المتهم استدرج البنت المتضررة وعمد إلى دلك ذكره بين فخذيها مما أدى إلى احمرار على مستوى جهازها التناسلي وانجر عن هذه العملية أيضا صدمة نفسية للطفلة المجني عليها. وأمّا إذا أما استعمل الجاني القوة فإن الجنحة تتحول إلى جناية. 
الجـناية : 
ينص الفصل 228 من المجلة الجنائية على عقاب الاعتداء بالفاحشة ويرفع العقاب إلى اثني عشر عاما إذا كان المجني عليه دون الثامنة عشر عاما كاملة. 
ويظهر من خلال العقاب المخصص لهذه الجريمة التشديد الذي لجأ إليه المشرع لردع استغلال ضعف الأطفال لإجبارهم رغما عن إرادتهم على قبول تسليط الفعل الفاحش على أجسادهم ومن أهم العناصر المكونة لهذه الجريمة هي انعدام الرضا وسن المجني عليه. 
وقد ذهب التشريع الأردني من جهة إلى تجريم هتك العرض بالقوة أو العنف أو التهديد فنصت المادة 296 /1/2 من قانون العقوبات الأردني على هذه الجريمة بما يلي: "كل من هتك بالعنف أو التهديد عرض إنسان عوقب بالأشغال الشاقة مدّة لا تنقص عن أربعة سنوات ويكون الحد الأدنى للعقوبة سبع سنوات إذا كان المعتدى عليه لم يتم الخامسة عشر من عمره" . 
وعلى خلاف المشرع التونسي حدد المشرع الأردني حالات العقاب في هتك الأعراض بالقوة أو العنف أو التهديد. وينصرف لفظ العنف إلى الإكراه المادي الذي يقع على المجني عليه أما لفظ التهديد فيعني الإكراه المعنوي وقد أجمع القضاء والفقه في الأردن وفي مصر على نطاق جريمة هتك العرض التي تشمل جميع الحالات التي يُرتكب فيها الفعل بدون رضا صحيح من المجني عليه. 
وفي هذا الاتجاه سارت محكمة التعقيب الفرنسية بأن اعتبرت الجريمة تقوم بإتيان فعل مخل بالحياء على شخص المجني عليه ضد إرادته سواء من ذلك أن يكون مصدر انعدام رضاه إكراها ماديا أو معنويا أو أية وسيلة إكراه أو مباغتة يبلغ بها الجاني غايته.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

وعلى كل فإن المشرع التونسي إعتمد لفظ "بدون رضاه" وهذا اللفظ أكثر شمولية فهو يعني كل الحالات التي يغيب فيها رضا الطفل أو يكون غير صحيح. 
ب- ظروف الشديد في جريمة الاعتداء بفعل الفاحشة على الطفل: 
تنص الفقرة الثالثة من الفصل 228 جنائي على أنه : "يكون العقاب بالسجن المؤبد إذا سبق أو صاحب الاعتداء بفعل الفاحشة في الصورة السابقة استعمال السلاح أو التهديد أو الاحتجاز أو نتج عنه جرح أو بتر عضو أو تشويه أو أي عمل آخر يجعل حياة المعتدي عليها في خطر". 
وانطلاقا من هذا الفصل حدد المشرع ظروف التشديد فيما يلي : 
استـعمال الـسلاح : 
يرتفع العقاب البدني إلى السجن المؤبد كلما استعمل الجاني في ارتكابه للفعل سلاحا ولكن التساؤل هنا هو هل يقصد المشرع استعمال السلاح فعليا أم تشتمل عبارة الفصل حتى مجرد التهديد به ؟ 
بالرجوع إلى الفصل المخصص لجريمة الاغتصاب ( 227 جنائي ) نجد أن المشرع ميز بين استعمال السلاح أو التهديد به لذلك فإنه يجب الالتزام بعبارة الفصل بأنه لا مجال للتوسيع في تأويل المادة الجزائية وبالتالي فإن ظرف التشديد لا يتوفر في حالة استعمال الجاني للسلاح. 
الـتـهديد : 
وردت هذه العبارة مطلقة فهي تعني التهديد المادي والمعنوي ولكن في جرائم الاعتداء بالفاحشة عادة ما يكون التهديد ماديا ومتزامنا مع وقت ارتكاب الجريمة. 
غير أنه من الملاحظ من الناحية التطبيقية يظهر الفرق شاسعا من حيث العقاب المسلط على الجاني بين التطبيق والجزاء المقرر للجريمة في النص القانوني 
الاحـتـجاز: 
جاء في رد الحكومة عن التساؤلات النواب حول مفهوم هذه العبارة " أنها تعني النيل من الحرية الذاتية للمعتدي عليه"(٤٨) ويذكرنا لفظ الاحتجاز بجريمة الفصل 250 جنائي الذي يعنى بجريمة حجز شخص بدون إذن قانوني ويبدو أن الفرق الأساسي بين هذين النصين يكمن في أنه في الفصل 228 الاعتداء الفاحشة هو الجريمة الأصلية والاحتجاز ظرف تشديد بينما في الفصل 250 الحجز هو الجريمة الأصلية وارتكاب الجناية آو الجنحة هو ظرف تشديد. 
الجـرح والتـشـويه : 
ترجع علّة التّشديد في هذه الحالة إلى النتائج المتربة عن الجريمة ولم يعط المشرع تفسيرا واضحا لمعنى الجرح ولكن بعض الفقهاء يعرفونه بأنه: "المساس بأنسجة الجسم مما يؤدي إلى تمزقها أما التشويه فقد وردت عبارته عامة لذا فإن أي تشويه ناجم عن الاعتداء بجسم المتضرر يرفع العقاب إلى أقصاه وهو السجن المؤبد". 
جعل حياة المتضرر في خطر : 
وضع المشرع هذه الحالة من حالات تشديد العقاب محاولة منه للحفاظ على حق الإنسان في الحياة. فكلما صدر عن الجاني عمل خطير يضع حياة المتضرر موضع الخطر ويهدده بالموت يُرفع العقاب إلى السجن المؤبد. 
تعدد الجــناة : 
جعل المشرع من تعدد الجناة عنصرا مشددا في العقاب لأن تعدد ذلك يقلل من مقاومة ومعالجة المجني عليه وعدم تمكنه من منع الجريمة. أما تعاقب الجناة على ارتكاب الفعل الفاحش فإن ذلك يؤذي المجني عليه جسديا ونفسيا وبالتالي يجعله متعبا ولا يستطيع مقاومة الجناة(٤٩). 
صـفـة الجـاني : 
يُرفع العقاب إلى ضعف المقدار المستوجب للجريمة كلما كان الجاني من أصول المجني عليه من أي طبقة أو كانت لهم السلطة عليه كما لو كانوا معلميه أو خدمته أو أطبائه أو جراحيه. 

خاتمة الفصل الأول: 
تمثل جرائم لاعتداء الجنسي المرتكبة ضد الأطفال خطرا يهدد السلامة الجسدية والنفسية لهؤلاء لما تسببه لهم من صدمة نفسية تؤثر على تكوينهم المستقبلي إضافة للآثار التي قد تخلفهم على أجسادهم وبالنظر لخطورة هذا النوع من الجرائم حاول المشرع وضع جملة من النصوص القانونية للتصدي لهم فنظم جرائم المواقعة في الفصول 227 و227 مكرر من المجلة الجنائية جرائم الاعتداء بالفاحشة بالفصول 228 و228 مكرر من نفس المجلة ولكن على الرغم من المجهودات المبذولة فإنه يتجه إبداء ملاحظة حول الضيق الذي تتسم به جريمة الاغتصاب في القانون التونسي من حيث مفهومها ويتجلى ضيق مفهوم الاغتصاب من خلال اختصاره على العدوان الجنسي الذي تستهدف له الأنثى فقط واكتفائه بطرح بعض ظروف التشديد والحال أنه كان بالإمكان أن يعطيه مفهوما أوسع وأن يقر عدة أحكام تندرج فيها العقوبات بحسب تعدد الحالات والأوصاف وبحسب النتائج ولو ألقينا نظرة على القانون المقارن لوجدنا العديد من التشاريع الأوروبية قد أدخلت في السنوات الأخيرة تعديلات جوهرية على مفهوم الاغتصاب وعلى الجرائم الجنسية بوجه عام مثل التشاريع الفرنسية (الفصل 6 - 222 إلى 23-222 من المجلة الجنائية الفرنسية)(٥٠). 
هذا من ناحية التشريع الموجود بالمجلة الجنائية لكن المشرع لم يكتفي بالنصوص التجريمية للاعتداءات الجنسية المرتكبة ضد الأطفال بل إنه سعى إلى وضع جملة من المؤسسات والهيئات التي تساعد على وضع الفصول القانونية حيز التنفيذ ذلك أنه ومنذ 1995 أي منذ إصدار مجلة حماية الطفل عمد المشرع إلى بعث مؤسسة مندوب حماية الطفولة الراجع بالنظر لوزارة الشباب والطفولة وذلك في إطار الحماية الاجتماعية للطفل ويوجد في البلاد التونسية 23 مندوبا مكلفا بمهمة وقائية وخول له القانون إمكانية اتخاذ جملة من التدابير اللازمة في إطار حماية الطفل المهدد من جملة من الأخطار أهمها الاستغلال الجنسي. 
ومندوب حماية الطفولة الذي له صفة الضابطة العدلية (الفصل 36 مجلة حماية الطفل) يعمل بارتباط وثيق مع الجهة القضائية المؤهلة للنظر ومتابعة هذه الوضعيات وهو قاضي الأسرة سواء تعلق الأمر بالتدابير الاتفاقية (الفصل 40 وما بعده) أو بالتدابير العاجلة المتخذة في حالات التشرد والإهمال (الفصل 45 وما بعده)(٥١). 
وتسهيلا لدور مندوب حماية الطفولة ولأجل تمكينه من الإطلاع على حالات الإعتداءات المسلطة على الأطفال بحث المشروع حمله على عاتق كل من يبلغ إلى عمله تعرض طفل إلى إعتداء جنسي حيث ينص الفصل 31 م.ح.ط على أنه "على كل شخص من في ذلك الخاضع للسر المهني واجب إشعار مندوب حماية الطفولة أن هناك ما يهدد صحة الطفل أو سلامته البدنية أو المعنوية على معنى الفقرتين (د – هـ) من الفصل 20 من هذه المجلة". 
وتلعب الشرطة أيضا دورا في مجال حماية الطفولة من خطر الاعتداءات الجنسية ذكر أنه تم بعث خلايا للحماية الاجتماعية في إطار الشرطة العدلية تهتم بحماية الطفل من الاعتداءات الإجرامية التي وجدت منذ 1996 ومصلحة وقاية الأخلاق التي تهتم بردع جميع أنواع الجريمة الأخلاقية و التي تهتم بردع جميع أنواع الجرائم الأخلاقية من ذلك الجرائم الجنسية المسلطة علي الأطفال كالمواقعة بالرضا والمواقعة غصبا والاعتداء بفعل الفاحشة . 
الفصل الثاني : جرائم الاستغلال 
خلافا للجرائم الجنسية المباشرة لا تسلط جرائم الاستغلال مباشرة على جسد الطفل كالاغتصاب أو الفاحشة بهدف إشباع رغبة الجاني الجنسية أو إشباع رغبته في التشفي بل إنها تتمثل في استغلال جسده بغرض تحقيق نفع مادي. ولعله يمكن القول أن هذه الجرائم تعد الأخطر على الإطلاق بين الجرائم الجنسية لأنها تجعل من جسد الطفل بضاعة تباع وتشترى ووسيلة للثراء. لذا حرص المجتمع الدولي على التصدي لها إذ نصت اتفاقية الأمم المتحدة لحقوق الطفل(٥٢) في المادة 34 منها على أنه "تتعهد الدول الأطراف بحماية الطفل من جميع أشكال الاستغلال والانتهاك الجنسي ولهذه الأغراض تتخذ الدول الأطراف بوجه خاص جميع التدابير الملائمة الوطنية والثنائية والمتعددة الأطراف لمنع : 
- حمل أو إكراه الطفل على التعاطي أي نشاط جنسي غير مشروع 
- الاستخدام الاستغلالي للأطفال في الدعارة أو غيرها من الممارسات الجنسية الغير مشروعة. 
- الاستخدام الاستغلالي للأطفال في العروض والمواد الداعرة" 
كما نصت نفس الاتفاقية في المادة 19 منها على أن الدول الأطراف عليها أن تتخذ " جميع التدابير التشريعية والإدارية والاجتماعية والتعليمية الملائمة لحماية الطفل من كافة أشكال العنف أو الاستغلال بما في ذلك الإساءة الجنسية..." 
وتواصلت المجهودات حثيثة للتصدي لكل نشاط استغلالي ذو بعد جنسي مسلط ضد الأطفال وذلك بتبني البروتوكول الاختياري لاتفاقية حقوق الطفل في خصوص بيع الأطفال ودعارتهم والصور الخليعة لهم بتاريخ 25 ماي 2000 أما على الصعيد الوطني فقد نصت مجلة حماية الطفل في فصلها 25 على انه يعد من قبيل الاستغلال الجنسي للطفل ذكرا كان أو أنثى تعريضه لأعمال الدعارة سواء بمقابل أو بدونه وبطريقة مباشرة أو غير مباشرة كما حرص المشرع التونسي على بعث هيئات اجتماعية كفيلة بحماية الطفل من هذا الخطر الذي يتهدده. 
وفي إطار جرائم الاستغلال الجنسي للأطفال يجب التمييز بين الأشكال التقليدية لهذا الاستغلال والمتمثلة أساسا في التحريض على الخناء والتوسط فيه والتمعش منه (المبحث الأول) والأشكال الحديثة له (مبحث الثاني) والتي جاءت نتيجة التطور التكنولوجي في العالم. 
المبحث الأول : الأشكال التقليدية للاستغلال الجنسي للأطفال : 
بغرض دراسة هذا النوع من الاستغلال الجنسي للأطفال يجب الإطلاع على مختلف أشكاله (فقرة أولى) قبل التوقف عند العقاب المخصص له (فقرة الثانية) 
الفقرة الأولى : أشكال الاستغلال 
أ- التحريض على الخناء والتوسط فيه والتمعش منه: 
تعرض المشرع إلى هذه الجريمة في الفصول 232 إلى235 من المجلة الجنائية في الفقرة الثالثة من القسم الثالث المعنون "في الاعتداء بالفواحش". والتوسط بالمعني الواسع يشمل كافة الأفعال التي يرتكبه الطرف الثالث في البغاء سواء كانت من أعمال التوسط في البغاء أو تسهيله أو التحريض عليه أو استغلاله أو تهيئة الفرصة أو السماح به. وكلمة وسيط تشمل أيضا الأشخاص الذين يتعيشون من البغاء أو يتكسبون به.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

وقد سعى المجتمع الدولي إلى مقاومة هذه الجرائم بإبرام إتّفاقيات دولية عديدة من أهمها الاتفاقية الدولية لمكافحة الاتجار بالأشخاص واستغلال البغاء موقع عليها في كيك سكسيس 1950(٥٣). 
ولقد جرم المشرع عدة أفعال معتبرا إياها تشكل الوساطة في الخناء وتعني كلمة الخناء لغة الفحش أما اصطلاحا فإن هذا المفهوم الخناء يثير عدة إشكاليات خاصة إذا حاولنا مقارنته بمفاهيم أخرى قريبة منه مثل الفساد والفسق والبغاء والفجور والدعارة. 
ومن بين هذه الأشكال نجد أن المشرع قد جرّم كل ما هو إعانة وحماية ومساعدة لشخص يتعاطى البغاء وقد ورد في هذا الفقرة الأولى من الفصل 232 جنائي. 
وهذه العبارات التي يستعملها المشرع تتقارب في معناها ويفهم منها أن الفعل يتكون من أي عمل مباشر أو غير مباشر أو كل مساهمة في أعمال الخناء من ذلك مثلا : 
- أعمال المراقبة التي يسلطها الوسيط على المكان الذي تمارس فيه المرأة أعمال الخناء(٥٤). 
- ويعد وسيطا في الخناء كذلك من يحضر الحرفاء لممتهني البغاء(٥٥). 
ومن يحضر الاتفاق أو دفع الثمن(٥٦) من ذلك القرار ألتعقيبي عدد 6606 مؤرخ في 15/5/1982 أقر أن "وسيط الخناء هو كل من يحمي أو يعين أو يساعد بأي وسيلة كانت خناء الغير أو يسعى في جلب الناس إليه وبذلك فإن من قام بالفقرة الأخيرة وجلب من شارك المرأة البغي في تعاطيها الخناء السري وحوكم من أجل ذلك فإن الحكم في طريقه ولا مطعن فيه". 
ينص الفصل 232 خامسا من المجلة الجنائية على عقاب "كل من يتوسط بأي عنوان كان بين الأشخاص الذين يتعاطون الخناء والفجور والأشخاص الذين يستغلون الخناء والفجور والذين يؤجرون الغير على ذلك". 
من خلال هذا الفصل نلاحظ أن المشرع قد ركز على العنصر المادي المكون لهذه الجريمة وهو يتمثل في قيام الوسيط بترتيبات فعلية لإتمام اللّقاء بين الأشخاص الذين يتعاطون الدعارة من جهة وطالبي اللذة من جهة أخرى، أي يكافئون المومسات مقابل التمتع بهنّ جنسيا. أخيرا نلاحظ أن جريمة التوسط في الخناء كغيرها من الجرائم الأخلاقية جريمة قصدية لذا فإن القصد الإجرامي ضروري رغم عدم التنصيص عليه صراحة. 
ويتمثل في علم الجاني بنوعية النشاط الذي يتعاطاه وبأنه بصدد ربط العلاقات بين متعاطي البغاء والفجور والمنتفعين منه كعلمه بأنه يرتكب فعلا ممنوعا قانونـا(٥٧). 
ب- مقاسمة محصول الخناء وتسلم الإعانات 
نص المشرع التونسي على هذه الصورة في الفقرة الثانية من الفصل 232 جنائي الذي جاء فيه عقاب لكل من " يقاسم بأي صورة كانت متحصل خناء الغير أو يتسلم إعانات من شخص يتعاطى الخناء عادة " ونلاحظ هنا استعمال المشرع لعبارات " خناء الغير" و"من شخص يتعاطى الخناء" فهذه العبارات عامة تنصرف على الذكر والأنثى بما يعني أنه يمكن تصور خناء الرجل في جريمة اللواط مثلا. 
وهذا النص يتضمن صورتين للتمعشّّّّّّّّ من الخناء هما مقاسمة محصول الخناء وتسلم إعانات. 
مقاسمة محصول خناء الغير 
تعني هذه الجريمة أن كل شخص راشد ذكرا كان أو أنثى يأخذ نصيبا من المال الذي يوفره متعاطي الخناء بقطع النظر عن الكيفية التي يتمكن بها المقتسم من الحصول على جزء من المحصول أي سواء كان برضاء متعاطي الخناء أو بدون رضاه ومن أجل قيام هذه الجريمة يجب أن يثبت فعل الإقتسام وهو فعل مادي يتمثل في أن يأخذ المتهم جزءا من المال الذي تتحصل عليه المرأة مثلا من أعمال الدعارة كما يجب إثبات أن المال المقتسم هو مال حاصل حقيقة ومباشرة من ممارسة المرأة لأعمال الدعارة أخيرا يجب إثبات القصد الإجرامي وهو قصد خاص يتمثل في أن الجاني كان يعلم أن ما كان يأخذه من مال ما هو إلا جزء من حصيلة ممارسة الخناء(٥٨) ويعد محصولا للخناء كل دخل مادي أو عيني أو خدماتي ناتج عن تعاطي الشخص ذكرا كان أو أنثى للخناء وربما تجدر الإشارة إلى أن الجريمة عادة ما تكون أوضح إذا ما كان المحصول نقديا فالمقاسم في هذه الحالة سيأخذ جزءا من المحصول النقدي لمتعاطي الخناء و يرى جانب من فقه القضاء الفرنسي أن هذه الجريمة فورية موجبة للعقاب دون حاجة إلى التكرار(٥٩). 
تسلم إعانات من شخص يتعاطى البغاء عادة: 
تتمثل هذه الجريمة في تعمد أي شخص ذكرا كان أو أنثى تسلم مساعدات من شخص متعود على تعاطي الخناء وهذه الجريمة هي جريمة تعود لا تقوم إلا بتوفر ثلاثة شروط أساسية : 
• الشرط الأول: ثبوت استلام المتهم لمبلغ من المال نقدا أوعينا استلاما حقيقيا أو اعتباري تحت شكل إعانة(٦٠) ولكن لا يدخل في هذا الإطار ما يتسلمه الفقير عابر السبيل من مساعدة. 
• الشرط الثاني : أن يكون صاحب المال شخص ذكرا كان أو أنثى متعودا على تعاطي البغاء فكلما ثبت أن هذا الشخص متعود على الخناء قامت الجريمة وفي التشريع التونسي نجد الفصل 232 في فقرته الثانية يستعمل عبارة "إعانات" في الجمع وهذا يفيد وجوب تكرر تقديم الإعانة في أكثر من مناسبة أي أن التعود غير مشترط في تعاطي الخناء من قبل المساعد فقط بل وأيضا تعود تسلم الإعانة من قبل المساعد. 
• الشرط الثالث إثبات أن مستلم الإعانة يعلم بالنشاط الذي يمارسه المساعد وأن المال الذي يحصل عليه هو مدخول هذا النشاط. 
وهكذا يظهر أن تسلم الإعانات من شخص يتعاطى الخناء عادة أو اقتسام مداخيل نشاطه جرائم تستوجب الركن القصدي لقيامها إذ يشترط في كلتا الحالتين علم المقتسم أو متسلم الإعانات بمصدر المال. 
كما أن المشرع التونسي على غرار نظيره الفرنسي لا يفرق بين الذكور والإناث من مرتكبي هذه الجرائم. 
كما أنّ عبارة الفصل 232 من المجلة الجنائية التونسية وردت مطلقة "خناء الغير" و"شخص يتعاطى الخناء عادة" مما يجعل الشخص الذي يتلقى إعانات أو يقاسم محصول اللواط أو المساحقة يدخل في الإطار التجريمي للفصل المذكور. 
إن الاشكال المتعددة لاستغلال الطفل في جريمة التحريض على الخناء والتوسط فيه والتمعش منه تظهر لنا بشكل جلي هذا الخطر الجسيم الذي يتهدد الطفل ويمس من قيمه الأخلاقية وينتهك جسده وشرفه، و نظرا لخطورة هذه الجريمة خصص لها المشرع نظاما عقابيا صارما سعيا منه لعقاب مرتكبيها وزجر كل من يفكر في استغلال الأطفال جنسيا بغرض تحقيق كسب مادي. 
الفقرة الثانية: العقـــاب لقد جعل المشرع التونسي من سن المتضرر ظرف تشديد في العقاب (أ) للعقاب فثم تطرق إلى بقية ظروف التشديد (ب). 
أ- سن المتضرر كظرف التشديد : 
جعل المشرع التونسي من سن الضحية ظرفا مشددا للعقاب فإذا ما تسلطت الجريمة على قاصر فإن العقوبة ترتفع من العقاب السجني من عام إلى ثلاثة أعوام وخطية مالية من مائة دينار إلى خمسمائة دينار وهي العقوبة الأصلية إلى عقوبة بالسجن من ثلاثة إلى خمسة أعوام وبخطية من خمسمائة دينار إلى ألف دينار. 
والمقصود بالمتضرر هنا هو من يمارس ويتعاطى الخناء والذي قد يكون ذكرا أو أنثى ويتم استغلاله من قبل الجاني. ولكن التساؤل الذي قد يطرح إشكالا هو ما المقصود بالقاصر كظرف تشديد للعقوبة في هذه الجريمة ؟ 
في الواقع انقسمت المواقف حول هذا التساؤل إلى شقين : 
يرى شق أوّل أن المقصود بالقاصر هو الطفل الذي لم يبلغ الثامنة عشر من عمره وهي سن الرشد الجزائي ويدعمون موقفهم بصدور مجلة حماية الطفل بمقتضى القانون عدد 92 لسنة 1995 المؤرخ في 9 نوفمبر 1995 والتي نصت في فصلها 25 الذي عرّف الاستغلال الجنسي للطفل والمتمثل في "تعريضه لأعمال الدعارة سواء بمقابل أو بدونه أو بطريقة مباشرة أو غير مباشرة". في هذا الفصل استعمل المشرع عبارة الطفل ولا عبارة قاصر مما يدفعنا إلى الاعتقاد بأن المشرع يقصد باستعماله لعبارة قاصر في الفصل 238 من المجلة الجنائية الطفل الذي يسعى إلى حمايته من جميع أوجه استغلاله الجنسي وتعريض جسده لأعمال التجارة وتحقيق الربح. 
أما الشق الثاني فقد أعتبر أن المقصود بالقاصر في الفصل 233 المذكور هو الشخص الذي لم يبلغ العشرين من عمره وذلك حسب الفصل 153 من مجلة الأحوال الشخصية الذي حدد سن الرشد بـ عشرين عاما. 
ولكن بالنظر إلى السياسة التشريعية في البلاد التونسية يمكن القول أن المشرع في الفصل 233 المذكور يقصد الطفل كما ورد تعريفه بمجلة حماية الطفل. 
وقد وضع المشرع جملة من ظروف التشديد بتوفرها يطبق العقاب الأقصى لهذه الجريمة لكن وقبل التعرض إلى جملة ظروف التشديد يجب إبداء ملاحظة ألا وهي أن المشرع قد جعل من استغلال الطفل جنسيا سواء كان ذلك بتحريضه على الخناء أو بالتمعش من خنائه أو التوسط فيه ظرف تشديد بالتالي فإنه لم يخصه بنص مستقل وهذا يمثل نقطة ضعف على مستوى حماية الطفل تتمثل في كونه إذا ما تم استغلال خناء طفل أو تم التوسط في خنائه باستعمال الإكراه فإن العقاب سيبقى هو نفسه بالرغم انه من المفروض اعتبار الإكراه ظرف تشديد إضافي إذا ما سلط على طفل لإجباره على تعاطي الخناء يؤدى إلى تسليط عقاب أكثر صرامة. 
ب- بقية ظروف التشديد 
تتمثل ظروف التشديد الأخرى في نوعين : صفة الجاني الوسائل المستعملة في الجريمة. 
صفـة الجـاني: 
ينص المشرع على وجوب تشديد العقاب كلما كان الجاني زوجا للمتضرر أو أحد أسلافه أو وليه أو كانت له سلطة عليه أو كان خادما أجيرا أو معلما أو موظفا أو من أرباب الشعائر الدينية. بالإطلاع على هذه القائمة التي أوردها المشرع للجناة الذين تشدد بشأنهم العقوبة نلاحظ أنه قد شدد العقوبة في صورة وجود علاقة قرابة دموية أو عائلية بين الجاني و المتضرر كان يكون الجاني زوجا، وتشديد العقوبة في هذه الحالات إنما مرده ما للجريمة وللأفعال المرتكبة في حق المتضرر من وطأة على نفسية هذا الأخير(٦١). 
وقد استعمل المشرع عبارة "الخادم الأجير"التي تثير بعض الغموض في تحديد ظروف التشديد. ولكن بالرجوع إلى الفصل 296 من مجلة المرافعات المدنية والتجارية بالفقرة التاسعة المتعلقة بحالات التجريح في الشهود أين استعمل المشرع نفس العبارة نجد أن الآراء قد تباينت حول مفهومها مما جعل الدوائر المجتمعة لمحكمة التعقيب تقر في قرارها عدد 32039 الصادر في 19 جانفي 1995 أن "المقصود بالخدم المأجورين هم عملة المنازل لأن صلتهم بصاحب المنزل يغلب عليها الطابع الشخصي"(٦٢). 
كما حدد المشرع ظرف آخر من ظروف التجديد وهو الوسائل المستعملة في ارتكاب الجريمة وتتمثل هذه الظروف في : 
• أولا: في استعمال الجاني للإكراه أو لتجاوز السلطة أو التحيّل : جعل المشرع من هذه الحالة ظرف تشديد حماية منه للأشخاص من الضغوطات التي قد تسلط عليهم لجبرهم على تعاطي الخناء. ويعني الإكراه ممارسة الجاني الذي يكون المتمعش من الخناء أو الوسيط فيه للضغط لدفع المتضرر إلى تعاطي الخناء ويكون الإكراه بدنيا كأن يتولى الجاني ضرب أو تعنيف المتضرر وقد يكون معنويا إذ يكتفي الفاعل بممارسة ضغط نفسي يمثل نوعا من الترهيب والتهديد لضحيته(٦٣). 
أما تجاوز السلطة فيتمثل في استغلال ما للشخص من قدرة على إكراه الضحية معنويا على تعاطي الخناء. 
فأمّا التحيّل فهو نوع من الخداع والمغالطة وهو أن يعمد الوسيط إلى مختلف طرق المغالطة والتغرير للتأثير على المجني عليه وجره إلى الرذيلة باستعمال الخزعبلات وبالالتجاء إلى الأكاذيب المختلفة التي من شأنها أن تنطلي على ضحيته فتنساق إلى الفساد(٦٤). 
• ثانيا: الاستعانة بعدة أشخاص: يرجع سبب التشديد إلى كون الضحية ستكون تحت تأثير ضغط مضاعف مما سيجبرها على تعاطي الخناء دون إرادة حقيقية منها ولا يهم إن كان المتمعش أو الوسيط قد استعان بشخص واحد أو بعدة أشخاص فالتعدد وحده هو الذي يخلق ظرف التشديد. 
• ثالثا: حمل الجاني لسلاح ظاهر أو خفي: في هذه الحالة جعل المشرع مجرد حمل السلاح موجبا للعقاب فهو لم يشترط استعمال الجانى له أو التهديد به كما هو الحال بالنسبة لجريمة الاغتصاب بل أنه اكتفى بحمل الجانى له سواء كان ظاهرا أو خفيا. 
المبحث الثاني: الأشكال الحديثة للاستغلال الجنسي للأطفال شهد العالم تطورا على مستوى أشكال النشاط الإجرامي شمل ميدان الاستغلال الجنسي للأطفال فبعد أن كانت هذه الجريمة تظهر من خلال التحريض على الخناء والتوسط فيه والتمعش منه اتخذت اليوم أشكالا حديثة كاستغلال الصحافة ومحاولة تشغيل الأطفال في أعمال ذات بعد جنسي مما دفع المشرع التونسي إلى محاولة وضع قوانين خاصة في المادة الشغلية لمقاومة استغلال الأطفال في هذا المجال (فقرة ثانية) كما وضع جملة من جرائم النشر والصحافة لمنع استغلال صور الأطفال في إبعاد لا أخلاقية (فقرة أولى). 
الفقرة الأولى: جرائم النشر والصحافة: 
تعتبر هذه الجرائم الوجه الجديد للاستغلال الجنسي للأطفال سواء تمت عبر الصحافة العادية (أ) والعقاب الذي خصصه المشرع لهذا النوع من الجرائم (ب). 
أ- الجرائم العادية للنشر والصحافة: 
يتمثل الاستغلال الجنسي للأطفال من خلال الجرائم العادية للنشر والصحافة في نشر صور خليعة لهؤلاء من خلال الصور المطبوعة والمجلات وحتى شرائط الفيديو و بالوقوف عند ملامح هذه الجريمة نجد إنها يصطلح على تسميتهـا باللّغة الفـرنسيةLa pornographie ويقصد بها كل تصوير بشكل واضح لأعضاء تناسلية أو ممارسات جنسية يكون الهدف منها الإثارة الجنسية وليست لها قيمة جمالية أو عاطفية . 
ويرجع أصل كلمة pornographie إلى اللغة اليونانية وتحديدا إلى لفظ Pronographos الذي يعني بالفرنسية "Traité de la prostitution" وهي عبارة تتكون من لفظتين الأولى وهي de Porné أيProstituée وهو متعاطي البغاء أما الثانية فهي "graphe" أي "écrire وهي تعني يكتب وقد تطورت عبارة (Graphe) عبر التاريخ فصارت لا تفيد الكتابة في معناها المجرد بل تمتد إلى الصور أيضا بذلك تكونت أول فكرة لجريمة نشر صور خليعة في القرن الثالث عشر. 
أمّا في العصر الحديث فقد انقسمت هذه الجريمة إلى نوعين: النوع الأول هو نشر الصور الخليعة بصفة عامة أما النوع الثاني فهي جريمة خاصة تتمثل في نشر صور خليعة للأطفال وقد عرف البروتوكول الاختياري لاتفاقية حقوق الطفل في خصوص بيع الأطفال ودعارتهم والصور الخليعة لهم الذي تم تبنيه في 25 ماي 2000 الصور الخليعة للأطفال بكونها "كل تصوير بأي طريقة كانت لطفل بصدد القيام بممارسات جنسية بشكل واضح سواء كانت حقيقية أو مركبة وهي أيضا كل تصوير لأعضاء تناسلية لطفل بغاية الإثارة الجنسية". 
ومن الملاحظ أن المشرع التونسي على الرغم من اهتمامه بمقاومة كل ما من شأنه مخالفة الأخلاق الحميدة إلاّ أنه لم يضع نصا قانونيا خاصا لنشر الصور الخليعة للأطفال، بل اكتفى بنصوص عامة لتجريم الصور الخليعة بل إنه توسع ليجرم كل نشر لمنشورات لا أخلاقية ومنافية للأخلاق الحميدة حتى أنه وضع أنواعا مختلفة من جرائم النشر والصحافة وقسمها إلى ثلاثة أصناف هي: جريمة نشر مؤلفات ماسة بالأخلاق الحميدة 
يحجر الفصل 121 ثالثا من المجلة الجنائية توزيع المناشير والنشرات والكتابات التي تنال من الأخلاق الحميدة. ولكن هذا الفصل لم يقدم تفسيرا لمفهوم الأخلاق الحميدة48 هذا المفهوم الذي يحوطه الغموض نظرا لما فيه من عمومية وإطلاق إذ لا توجد أعمال حددها المشرع تدخل في إطار الاعتداء على الأخلاق الحميدة لذا فإن هذا المفهوم يعتبر متحولا يتطور ويختلف باختلاف الزمان والمكان. وترجع مهمة تقدير مدى دخول الأفعال أو المنشورات في إطار هذا الاعتداء إلى قضاة الأصل الذين يعتمدون في مهمتهم على المقاييس الأخلاقية التي تعتمدها البيئة التي نشرت فيها هذه الصور أو هذه المنشورات وتدخل في هذا الإطار جريمة نشر صور خليعة لطفل حيث أن مثل هذه الصور تدخل حتما ضمن الاعتداء على الأخلاق الحميدة لما فيها من إخلال بالآداب العامة وخدش للحياء العام. 
هذه الجريمة على خطورتها لم يخصص المشرع التونسي لها نصا مستقلا بل إن العقاب عليها يدخل في إطار تحجير المنشورات التي تنال من الأخلاق الحميدة وذلك على عكس المشرع الفرنسي الذي جرم استغلال صورة قاصر في نص خاص والمقصود بالصورة في هذه الجريمة الصورة الشمسية أو الرسم أو حتى النحت والأفلام والهدف من هذا التجريم هو مقاومة أنواع الشذوذ الجنسي المتمثلة في الميل إلى ممارسة الجنس مع الأطفال وهو ما يعبر عنه بـ La pédophilie. 
ولكن ليس نشر أي صورة لطفل يدخل في هذا النطاق فكما سبقت الإشارة إلى ذلك يجب أن تمثل الصورة عورة الطفل أو تمثله هو نفسه بصدد القيام بممارسات جنسية فهذه الجريمة تكون قائمة في القانون الفرنسي كلما كان الغرض من هذه الصور هو النشر أو أن تكون هذه الصور قد نشرت فعلا عن طريق الصحافة فإذا كانت الصور قد التقطت أو رسمت أو نحتت أو صورت بغرض الاستعمال الشخصي فإن الجريمة لا تعد قائمة لأن الغرض من التجريم هو مقاومة استغلال الصور الجنسية. 
غير أن هذا الاتجاه يدعوا إلى انتقاده بشدة فمجرد التقاط صور للأطفال وهم بصدد القيام بممارسات جنسية تستوجب العقاب لما في ذلك من مساس بالحرمة الجسدية للطفل ولئن لم يكن هناك في هذه الحالة استغلال جنسي بقصد تحقيق كسب مادي إلا أنه يوجد استغلال لجسمه بغرض تحقيق إشباع رغبات الجاني الجنسية وانحرافه النفسي وهذا لا يمكن التسامح فيه. وقد اعتمد القانون التونسي نفس الاتجاه أي أن حيازة صور خليعة للأطفال معاقب عليه إن كان بنية التوزيع والنشر غير أن هذه الجريمة لا تدخل ضمن إطار نشر منشورات مخالفة للأخلاق الحميدة بل ضمن جريمة صنع ومسك أشياء مخالفة للأخلاق الحميدة. 
صنع ومسك أشياء مخالفة للأخلاق الحميدة :

----------


## هيثم الفقى

نص الفصل 12 من أمر 25 أفريل 1940 على جرائم صنع ومسك الأشياء المخالفة للأخلاق الحميدة وقد قدم المشرع قائمة بجملة الأشياء التي قد تكون مخلة بالأخلاق وهي" جميع المطبوعات أو جميع الكتائب أو التصاوير أو المعلقات أو الصور المنقوشة أو الصور بالدهن أو الصور الشمسية أو الأفلام السينمائية أو أصول الصور المنقولة المخجلة أو الرموز وجميع الأشياء أو الصور المخالفة للأخلاق الحميدة " ومن الواضح أن هذه القائمة ليست حصرية بل جاءت شاملة في تعداداتها و فتحت الآفاق للاجتهاد باستعمالها عبارة "وجميع الأشياء أو الصور المخالفة للأخلاق الحميدة" وذلك سعيا لتوسيع مبدأ حماية الأخلاق والآداب العامة والتي تشمل في نطاقها حماية الأطفال من كل استغلال جنسي لأجسادهم بذلك يمكن لهذا النص أن يكون الأساس القانوني لتجريم الكتائب التي تحتوي تحريضا على الاتصالات الجنسية بالأطفال أو أي تشجيع أو ترغيب في استغلال جسد الطفل ولا يجرم هذا النص مجالا ضيقا بل انه يعاقب الصنع أو حتى مسك الأشياء المخالفة للأخلاق حيث ينص الفصل المذكور على عقاب كل من يصنع أو يمسك بقصد التجارة أو التوزيع أو التعليق أو للعرض ومن استورد بنفسه أو بواسطة غيره أو وسق بنفسه أو بواسطة غيره أو نقل بنفسه أو بواسطة الغير ما ذكر لنفس الأغراض المذكورة قصدا ومن علق أو عرض أو بسط على أنظار العموم ما ذكر ومن باع أو سوغ أو عرض للبيع أو التسويغ ما ذكر ولو من غير علانية ومن بذل ما ذكر ولو مجانا ولو من غير علانية بأي كيفية كانت سواء كان ذلك مباشرة أو بطرق التحيّل ومن وزع أو سلم ما ذكر بقصد توزيعه بأي وسيلة كانت. 
ولكن الغريب في هذا النص أنه لا يعاقب إذا ما كان المسك بقصد الاستعمال الشخصي فلئن كان هذا الموقف مقبولا في خصوص الصور أو الأفلام التي تظهر أشخاصا رشد فإنها تصبح غير مقبولة متى أظهرت أطفالا في وضعيات غير أخلاقية فهذا التنصيص فيه حد من نطاق الحماية المخصصة للأطفال ضد الجرائم الجنسية المرتكبة ضدهم . 
والمقصود بالصنع هو الخلق والابتكار والإبداع بالإضافة إلى التقليد أو النقل عن شيء آخر ويعنى المسك السيطرة الفعلية على الشيء أما الاستيراد فالمقصود به هو التوريد في مفهومه الاصطلاحي المعروف والذي يقابله التصدير أي القيام بأعمال تجارية مع الخارج طبق التراتيب المعمول بها لكن يعني الاستيراد أيضا كل جلب لتلك الأشياء خلسة ولو عن طريق التهريب(٦٥). 
وكمثال عن الأشياء المخلة بالأخلاق الحميدة الصور التي يظهر فيها طفل بصدد القيام بممارسات جنسية سواء مع شخص رشيد أو مع طفل آخر. 
جريمة استلفات النظر ونشر إعلانات تتعلق بالفسق 
ينص الفصل 13 من أمر 25 أفريل 1940 على عقاب كل من "استلفت النظر علانية إلى فرصة ارتكاب فسق أو نشر إعلانا أو مكاتبة من هذا القبيل مهما كانت عباراتها". 
والمقصود بإستلفات النظر علانية هو لفت انتباه الغير إلى وجود فرصة لإتيان الفساد وتأتي ذلك بإعلامه بتلك الفرصة ويكون ذلك مبدئيا بالقول المباشر أو حتى بالإشارة(٦٦) والجدير بالملاحظة هو أن هذه الجريمة أوسع مجالا من بعض الجرائم الأخرى التي تشابهها من ذلك جريمة المراودة فهذه الجريمة لا يمكن أن توجه إلا للنساء اللاتي يدعين الغير بالقول أو بالإشارة لممارسة الجنس في حين أن جريمة استلفات النظر يمكن أن توجه للذكر أو الأنثى على حد السواء هذا من ناحية أما من ناحية أخرى فإنه في جريمة المراودة تكون المرأة هي التي ستمارس الجنس مع من راودته في حين أن الإستلفات لا يعني أن المتسلفت هو الذي سيمارس الفسق بل أنه يكتفي بإعلام الأشخاص بوجود فرصة لذلك. 
وفي هذا المجال يمكن أن يتم استغلال الأطفال جنسيا من خلال جلب انتباه الأفراد إلى إمكانية الإتصال جنسيا بهم ويتم استلفات النظر عن طريق القول أو الإشارة ولكن قد يتم أيضا عن طريق نشر إعلانات بأي وسيلة كانت سواء كان ذلك في الصحف أو الدوريات أو المجلات وهنا قد يحصل تلاقي بين جريمة نشر مؤلفات أو صور مخالفة للأخلاق الحميدة وجريمة استلفات النظر ونشر إعلانات تتعلق بالفسق إذ أن نشر إعلانات تتعلق الفسق قد يكون من خلال نشر صور خليعة لأطفال من خلال نشر جمل وعبارات مخالفة للحياء وفي هذه الحالة يمكن تطبيق الفصل 13 من الأمر المذكور أو الفصل 121 ثالثا من المجلة الجنائية وتستوجب هذه الجريمة توفر ركن العلنية وقد يبدوا هذا الركن بديهيا إذ لا يتصور أن يتم استلفات النظر لفرص الفسق بشكل سري بل أن المنطق أن يكون الإستلفات علنيا وبالإضافة إلى هذا الركن تجتمع الجرائم العادية للصحافة في وجوب توفر القصد الإجرامي لدى الجاني. 
بالرجوع إلى المبادئ العامة نجد أنه من المفترض في الأشخاص علمهم بالقانون ولا يعذر الجاهل بجهله للقانون وطالما ارتكب الجاني صنيعه في إطار المجتمع التونسي فإنه كون مسؤولا عن جريمته طالما يفترض فيه العلم بالمنع الموجود في القانون. لمثل هذه المنشورات المخالفة للآداب العامة والماسة بالحرمة الجسدية للطفل، ونظرا لما لهذا النوع من جرائم الاستغلال الجنسي للأطفال من خطورة على التكوين النفسي والسلامة الجسدية، سعى المشرع التونسي إلى وضع حملة من القواعد القانونية بغاية ردع مثل هذه الجرائم. 
ب- ردع الجرائم العادية للنشر وصحافة: 
في سبيل ردع الجرائم الجنسية المرتكبة ضد الأطفال التي ترتكب من خلال الطرق العادية للنشر والصحافة عمد المشرع التونسي إلى تبني جملة من الاحتياطات والتقنيات الكفيلة بالتصدي لمرتكبي هذه الجرائم سواء قبل ارتكابها وذلك من خلال مراقبة المنشورات حيث لجأ المشرع التونسي إلى تقنية الإيداع من أجل مراقبة مختلف أنواع المنشورات والتسجيلات هذه المراقبة هي التي تمكن السلطات من التأكد من عدم وجود ما من شأنه أن يمس بالأخلاق الحميدة أو يشكل استغلال جنسيا للأطفال فهذه التقنية تجعل جميع النشريات المطبوعة والصوتية تخضع لرقابة صارمة تكفل حماية للأطفال من استغلالهم عبر نشر صور خليعة لهم أو نشر مقالات أو إعلانات تدعوا إلى الاتصال بهم جنسيا او تشجع على ذلك وقد وضع المشرع في سبيل الوصول بالإيداع إلى الجدوى المرغوبة نظاما قانونيا خاصا به ضمنه في إطار الباب الأول من مجلة الصحافة الذي يحمل عنوان " الإيداع القانوني" . 
وقد شمل نظام الإيداع القانوني أنواعا متعددة من المنشورات تتمثل في المصنفات المطبوعة بجميع أنواعها من كتب ونشريات دورية ومجلدات ورسوم ومنقوشات مصورة وبطاقات بريدية مزينة بالرسوم ومعلقات وخرائط جغرافية ونشريات وتقاويم ومجلات وغيرها ومصنفات أخرى هي التسجيلات الموسيقية والصوتية والمرئية والصور الشمسية والبرامج المعلوماتية التي توضع في متناول العموم بمقابل أو بدون مقابل أو التي تسلم بقصد إعادة نشرها(٦٧). 
هذا التوسع الشديد في تحديد المنشورات والمصنفات الخاضعة للرقابة من خلال تقنية الإيداع يعكس الحرص على احترام الأخلاق الحميدة وهذا الحرص العام سيؤدي حتما إلى تكريس حماية ناجعة للأطفال من جميع أشكال استغلالهم جنسيا سواء كان ذلك من خلال الصور والرسوم أو النقوش أو حتى التسجيلات الصوتية والمرئية ولكن تجدر الإشارة في هذا المستوى إلى أن هذه الرقابة لم تشمل إلا المنشورات والمصنفات التي تصدر بشكل قانوني في البلاد التونسية أما تلك التي تصدر بطريقة غير قانونية فهي حتما لا تحترم تقنية الإيداع وبالتالي سيكون في إطارها استغلال الأطفال جنسيا أسهل ولكن وعلى كل حال فإن ضمان الحماية في إطار المنشورات والمصنفات التي تحترم الإجراءات القانونية في صدورها يحقق جزءا من الغاية التي ترمي إليها أغلب التشاريع في العالم ألا وهي حماية الأطفال وتجنيبهم خطر الإعتداءات الجنسية المرتكبة ضدهم. 
وقد حمل القانون التونسي واجب الإيداع القانوني على متولي الطبع أو المنتج أو الناشر وفقا لإجراءات وشروط معينة(٦٨). 
وهنا أيضا نلاحظ توسيعا في الأشخاص الواجب عليهم القيام بالإيداع وبالتأمل في النص (الفصل الرابع من مجلة الصحافة) نجد أن المشرع يستعمل عبارة " أو" وهذا يعني أنه ليس على كل المذكورين القيام بواجب الإيداع بل يكفي أن يقوم به أحدهم ليتحقق احترام الإجراءات القانونية ذلك أن الغرض من توسيع قائمة المتحملين لواجب الإيداع من شانه أن يقلص من فرصة مخالفة هذا الإجراء حيث أنه إذا ما خالف من تولي الطبع هذا الإجراء فقد يحترمه غيره من منتج أو موزع وغيره. 
وحتى يكون الإيداع القانوني صحيحا وحتى يكون للرقابة جدوى اشترط المشرع أن تكون النظائر التي تم إيداعها مطابقة للنظائر العادية الواقع نشرها أو صنعها أو طبعها أو عرضها للبيع(٦٩) وقد عين المشرع الجهة التي يتم لديها الإيداع والتي تختلف باختلاف نوع المودع فإذا ما تعلق الأمر بمصنفات دورية فإنه على متولي الطبع أو المنتج حالما يتم الطبع أن يودع عشرين نظيرا لدى وزارة الإعلام بالنسبة لولايات تونس وبن عروس وأريانة ومنوبة أما بقية الولايات فإن الإيداع يتم في مقر الولاية المختص ترابيا. 
أمّا بالنسبة للمصنفات المطبوعة غير الدورية فإن الإيداع يكون في نظير واحد لدى وكالة الجمهورية المختصة ترابيا وفي سبعة نظائر لدى وزارة الثقافة التي تقوم بتوزيعها كما يلي: نظير يرسل إلى مجلس النواب وآخر إلى وزارة الداخلية وأربع نظائر إلى المكتبة الوطنية. 
ولم يهتم النظام القانوني للإيداع بالمنشورات والمصنفات التي تنشر أو تصنع في تونس فقط بل إهتم كذلك بالأصناف التي تطبع أو تنتج بالخارج وتدخل للبلاد التونسية لتعرض للبيع أو الإيجار أو التوزيع بشكل علني ففرض على الموزع القيام بالإيداع قبل عرضها للعموم ويكون الإيداع بالنسبة للمصنفات الإدارية في نظير واحد لدى وكالة الجمهورية ونظيران لدى وزارة الداخلية وستة نظائر لدى كتابة الدولة للإعلام أما المصنفات الغير الدورية فيتم إيداع نظير منها لدى وكالة الجمهورية بتونس ونظير واحد لدى وزارة الداخلية وآخر لدى وزارة الثقافة. 
وتهدف كل هذه الإجراءات إلى ضمان الإطلاع على محتوى جميع المنشورات والمصنفات التي قد توزع في تونس وهذا الإطلاع هو الحل الوحيد الذي يكفل التصدي إلى جميع أصناف الاستغلال الجنسي للأطفال أو الدعوة إليها على الأقل في ما يخص المنشورات والمصنفات التي تدخل للبلاد التونسية أو تنتج فيها بشكل قانوني أما تلك التي تهرب إلى داخل البلاد أو تنتج فيها خلسة فإن رقابتها والتصدي لها لأمر يصعب تحديد وسائله وخصوصا تقييم نجاعته ولكن على الأقل بالنسبة للمنشورات والمصنفات الرسمية أي التي تدخل بشكل قانوني أقر المشرع عقابا يسلط على كل مخالفة لنظام الإيداع فنص الفصل 12 من مجلة الصحافة على أنه "يعاقب بخطية تتراوح من 200 إلى 400 دينار وفي صورة العود من 400 إلى 800 دينار كل من يخل بالواجبات المفروضة عليه بمقتضى أحكام هذا الباب والنصوص المتخذة لتطبيقه وزيادة على ذلك فإن ما تم نشره أو إدخاله إلى البلاد التونسية بصورة مخالفة للأحكام السابقة يمكن حجزه بمقتضى قرار يصدره وزير الداخلية بعد أخذ رأي وزير الثقافة أو كاتب الدولة لدى الوزير الأول المكلف بالإعلام وذلك حسب الاختصاص. 
ويمكن للمحكمة ذات النظر أن تأذن بمصادرة النظائر التي وضعت تحت تصرف العموم بصفة مخالفة للقانون". 
أخيرا يجب إبداء ملاحظة خاصة باستثناءات واجب الإيداع التي نص عليها الفصل 3 من مجلة الصحافة الذي استبعد المطبوعات الصغيرة المعبر عنها بمطبوعات المدينة مثل الرسائل وبطاقات الاستدعاء وبطاقات الزيارة وغيرها وأعفاها من الإيداع في حين أن هذه المطبوعات قد تمثل خطرا إذا ما استعملت صورا خليعة للأطفال أو تضمنت تحريضا على استغلال الأطفال والاتصال بهم جنسيا. 
غير أنه من ناحية أخرى لا يعقل أن تخضع جميع المطبوعات في البلاد لتقنية الإيداع لذا وجب خلق وسائل أخرى لمراقبة المطبوعات وتفادي الاعتداء على الأخلاق الحميدة والاعتداءات الجنسية على الأطفال ولعل التقنية الأمثل لتحقيق جدوى حمائية أكبر ضد الاستغلال الجنسي للطفل هي جعل الرقابة تسلط على المنبع أي على المطابع. وعلى كل حال فإن المشرع قد التجأ لتدعيم تقنية الإيداع في حماية الطفل بالعقاب المسلط على كل من يرتكب الجرائم العادية للنشر والصحافة. 
ولقد أقر أمر25 أفريل 1940 عقابا لكل من يعتدي على الأخلاق الحميدة وهو السجن من شهر واحد إلى عامين وجعل من هذه العقوبة الأصلية المبدأ ولكنه لم يسهى عن وضع بعض ظروف التشديد فضاعف العقاب كلما كانت الجريمة مرتكبة ضد قاصر أو كان مرتكبها عائدا(٧٠). 
وقد عرف الفصل 16 من نفس الأمر العائد بأنه" الشخص الذي كان حكم عليه بأي عقاب عملا بالفصول من 12 إلى 15 السابقة وارتكب جنحة جديدة ينطبق عليها أمرنا هذا وذلك في ظرف الخمسة أعوام الموالية للتاريخ الذي صار فيه العقاب المذكور نهائيا" ولكن هذا العقاب يثير مسألة هامة تتمثل في أن الفصل 121 ثالثا من المجلة الجنائية ( الذي كان يعرف بالفصل 62 من مجلة الصحافة ) أقر عقابا بالسجن من ستة أشهر إلى خمسة أعوام وبخطية من 120 إلى 1200 دينارا في صورة توزيع مناشير ونشرات وكتابات أجنبية مصدرة وغيرها التي من شأنها تعكير صفو النظام العام أو النيل من الأخلاق الحميدة(٧١) فالشخص الذي يرتكب جريمة الاعتداء على الأخلاق الحميدة يدخل في إطار نصين تجريميين الأول : أمر 25 أفريل 1940 ويكون العقاب المستحق بناءا على ذلك هو السجن لمدة تتراوح بين شهر واحد وعامين. أما الجريمة الثانية فهي الجريمة المنصوص عليها وعلى عقاب مرتكبيها بالفصل 121 ثالثا من المجلة الجنائية والتي تستوجب عقابا بالسجن من ستة أشهر إلى خمسة أعوام وخطية مالية من 120 إلى 1200 دينارا وبالنظر إلى العقاب المسلط في الجريمتين نجده مختلفا فأي العقابين يسلط على الجاني ؟ 
إذا ما رجعنا للفصل 121 ثالثا المذكور نجد أنه يتحدث عن حالة خاصة ألا وهي الاعتداء على الأخلاق الحميدة عن طريق النشرات والكتابات الأجنبية المصدرة ففي هذه الحالة وإذا ما وقعت الجريمة بهذه الطريقة يكون من الأولى تطبيق الفصل 121 ثالثا لأنه الفصل الخاص والفصل المتأخر في الزمن وحتى وإن كانت الجرائم ارتكبت من خلال نشريات وكتابات غير أجنبية ولكنها محجرة فإن القانون المنطبق ليس أمر 1940 بل الفصل 121 مكرر من المجلة الجنائية لأنه القانون الأحدث. 
وقد نص الأمر المؤرخ في 25 أفريل 1940 في فصله العشرين على وجوب تسليط عقوبة تكميلية مثل تحجير المشاركة في الانتخابات إذا صدر حكم بالسجن لمدة أكبر من ستة أيام هذا وأقر الفصل 17 وجوب تسليط العقوبة حتى ولو اقترفت مختلف الأعمال المكونة لأركان الجرائم المذكورة في عدة أقطار وذلك حرصا على توسيع مجال الحماية المخصصة للأخلاق الحميدة وبالتالي للأطفال ضد أوجه الاستغلال الجنسي فلا يمكن الدفع بعدم الاختصاص لمجرد أن الجريمة قد ارتكبت في بلدان مختلفة فالأهم هو أن جزءا من هذه الأركان أو أحدها قد أرتكب في البلاد التونسية كأن يقع توزيع صور خليعة لطفل في تونس في حين أنها التقطت وطبعت في بلاد أخرى قد تكون مختلفة كل ذلك حرصا على تفادي ما قد يلجأ إليه الجناة من تحيل للخروج عن نطاق العقاب المخصص للجريمة ولا ينفرد المشرع التونسي بتجريم الاعتداء على الأخلاق الحميدة من خلال النشريات اللاّأخلاقية أو الرامية للتشجيع على الفساد خاصة تلك التي يكون المتضرر منها طفلا فقد جرم المشرع الفرنسي استغلال الصور الخليعة لطفل وعاقب مرتكبيها بالسجن مدة ثلاثة أعوام وبخطية قدرها 500 ألف فرنك فرنسي.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

نص الفصل 12 من أمر 25 أفريل 1940 على جرائم صنع ومسك الأشياء المخالفة للأخلاق الحميدة وقد قدم المشرع قائمة بجملة الأشياء التي قد تكون مخلة بالأخلاق وهي" جميع المطبوعات أو جميع الكتائب أو التصاوير أو المعلقات أو الصور المنقوشة أو الصور بالدهن أو الصور الشمسية أو الأفلام السينمائية أو أصول الصور المنقولة المخجلة أو الرموز وجميع الأشياء أو الصور المخالفة للأخلاق الحميدة " ومن الواضح أن هذه القائمة ليست حصرية بل جاءت شاملة في تعداداتها و فتحت الآفاق للاجتهاد باستعمالها عبارة "وجميع الأشياء أو الصور المخالفة للأخلاق الحميدة" وذلك سعيا لتوسيع مبدأ حماية الأخلاق والآداب العامة والتي تشمل في نطاقها حماية الأطفال من كل استغلال جنسي لأجسادهم بذلك يمكن لهذا النص أن يكون الأساس القانوني لتجريم الكتائب التي تحتوي تحريضا على الاتصالات الجنسية بالأطفال أو أي تشجيع أو ترغيب في استغلال جسد الطفل ولا يجرم هذا النص مجالا ضيقا بل انه يعاقب الصنع أو حتى مسك الأشياء المخالفة للأخلاق حيث ينص الفصل المذكور على عقاب كل من يصنع أو يمسك بقصد التجارة أو التوزيع أو التعليق أو للعرض ومن استورد بنفسه أو بواسطة غيره أو وسق بنفسه أو بواسطة غيره أو نقل بنفسه أو بواسطة الغير ما ذكر لنفس الأغراض المذكورة قصدا ومن علق أو عرض أو بسط على أنظار العموم ما ذكر ومن باع أو سوغ أو عرض للبيع أو التسويغ ما ذكر ولو من غير علانية ومن بذل ما ذكر ولو مجانا ولو من غير علانية بأي كيفية كانت سواء كان ذلك مباشرة أو بطرق التحيّل ومن وزع أو سلم ما ذكر بقصد توزيعه بأي وسيلة كانت. 
ولكن الغريب في هذا النص أنه لا يعاقب إذا ما كان المسك بقصد الاستعمال الشخصي فلئن كان هذا الموقف مقبولا في خصوص الصور أو الأفلام التي تظهر أشخاصا رشد فإنها تصبح غير مقبولة متى أظهرت أطفالا في وضعيات غير أخلاقية فهذا التنصيص فيه حد من نطاق الحماية المخصصة للأطفال ضد الجرائم الجنسية المرتكبة ضدهم . 
والمقصود بالصنع هو الخلق والابتكار والإبداع بالإضافة إلى التقليد أو النقل عن شيء آخر ويعنى المسك السيطرة الفعلية على الشيء أما الاستيراد فالمقصود به هو التوريد في مفهومه الاصطلاحي المعروف والذي يقابله التصدير أي القيام بأعمال تجارية مع الخارج طبق التراتيب المعمول بها لكن يعني الاستيراد أيضا كل جلب لتلك الأشياء خلسة ولو عن طريق التهريب(٦٥). 
وكمثال عن الأشياء المخلة بالأخلاق الحميدة الصور التي يظهر فيها طفل بصدد القيام بممارسات جنسية سواء مع شخص رشيد أو مع طفل آخر. 
جريمة استلفات النظر ونشر إعلانات تتعلق بالفسق 
ينص الفصل 13 من أمر 25 أفريل 1940 على عقاب كل من "استلفت النظر علانية إلى فرصة ارتكاب فسق أو نشر إعلانا أو مكاتبة من هذا القبيل مهما كانت عباراتها". 
والمقصود بإستلفات النظر علانية هو لفت انتباه الغير إلى وجود فرصة لإتيان الفساد وتأتي ذلك بإعلامه بتلك الفرصة ويكون ذلك مبدئيا بالقول المباشر أو حتى بالإشارة(٦٦) والجدير بالملاحظة هو أن هذه الجريمة أوسع مجالا من بعض الجرائم الأخرى التي تشابهها من ذلك جريمة المراودة فهذه الجريمة لا يمكن أن توجه إلا للنساء اللاتي يدعين الغير بالقول أو بالإشارة لممارسة الجنس في حين أن جريمة استلفات النظر يمكن أن توجه للذكر أو الأنثى على حد السواء هذا من ناحية أما من ناحية أخرى فإنه في جريمة المراودة تكون المرأة هي التي ستمارس الجنس مع من راودته في حين أن الإستلفات لا يعني أن المتسلفت هو الذي سيمارس الفسق بل أنه يكتفي بإعلام الأشخاص بوجود فرصة لذلك. 
وفي هذا المجال يمكن أن يتم استغلال الأطفال جنسيا من خلال جلب انتباه الأفراد إلى إمكانية الإتصال جنسيا بهم ويتم استلفات النظر عن طريق القول أو الإشارة ولكن قد يتم أيضا عن طريق نشر إعلانات بأي وسيلة كانت سواء كان ذلك في الصحف أو الدوريات أو المجلات وهنا قد يحصل تلاقي بين جريمة نشر مؤلفات أو صور مخالفة للأخلاق الحميدة وجريمة استلفات النظر ونشر إعلانات تتعلق بالفسق إذ أن نشر إعلانات تتعلق الفسق قد يكون من خلال نشر صور خليعة لأطفال من خلال نشر جمل وعبارات مخالفة للحياء وفي هذه الحالة يمكن تطبيق الفصل 13 من الأمر المذكور أو الفصل 121 ثالثا من المجلة الجنائية وتستوجب هذه الجريمة توفر ركن العلنية وقد يبدوا هذا الركن بديهيا إذ لا يتصور أن يتم استلفات النظر لفرص الفسق بشكل سري بل أن المنطق أن يكون الإستلفات علنيا وبالإضافة إلى هذا الركن تجتمع الجرائم العادية للصحافة في وجوب توفر القصد الإجرامي لدى الجاني. 
بالرجوع إلى المبادئ العامة نجد أنه من المفترض في الأشخاص علمهم بالقانون ولا يعذر الجاهل بجهله للقانون وطالما ارتكب الجاني صنيعه في إطار المجتمع التونسي فإنه كون مسؤولا عن جريمته طالما يفترض فيه العلم بالمنع الموجود في القانون. لمثل هذه المنشورات المخالفة للآداب العامة والماسة بالحرمة الجسدية للطفل، ونظرا لما لهذا النوع من جرائم الاستغلال الجنسي للأطفال من خطورة على التكوين النفسي والسلامة الجسدية، سعى المشرع التونسي إلى وضع حملة من القواعد القانونية بغاية ردع مثل هذه الجرائم. 
ب- ردع الجرائم العادية للنشر وصحافة: 
في سبيل ردع الجرائم الجنسية المرتكبة ضد الأطفال التي ترتكب من خلال الطرق العادية للنشر والصحافة عمد المشرع التونسي إلى تبني جملة من الاحتياطات والتقنيات الكفيلة بالتصدي لمرتكبي هذه الجرائم سواء قبل ارتكابها وذلك من خلال مراقبة المنشورات حيث لجأ المشرع التونسي إلى تقنية الإيداع من أجل مراقبة مختلف أنواع المنشورات والتسجيلات هذه المراقبة هي التي تمكن السلطات من التأكد من عدم وجود ما من شأنه أن يمس بالأخلاق الحميدة أو يشكل استغلال جنسيا للأطفال فهذه التقنية تجعل جميع النشريات المطبوعة والصوتية تخضع لرقابة صارمة تكفل حماية للأطفال من استغلالهم عبر نشر صور خليعة لهم أو نشر مقالات أو إعلانات تدعوا إلى الاتصال بهم جنسيا او تشجع على ذلك وقد وضع المشرع في سبيل الوصول بالإيداع إلى الجدوى المرغوبة نظاما قانونيا خاصا به ضمنه في إطار الباب الأول من مجلة الصحافة الذي يحمل عنوان " الإيداع القانوني" . 
وقد شمل نظام الإيداع القانوني أنواعا متعددة من المنشورات تتمثل في المصنفات المطبوعة بجميع أنواعها من كتب ونشريات دورية ومجلدات ورسوم ومنقوشات مصورة وبطاقات بريدية مزينة بالرسوم ومعلقات وخرائط جغرافية ونشريات وتقاويم ومجلات وغيرها ومصنفات أخرى هي التسجيلات الموسيقية والصوتية والمرئية والصور الشمسية والبرامج المعلوماتية التي توضع في متناول العموم بمقابل أو بدون مقابل أو التي تسلم بقصد إعادة نشرها(٦٧). 
هذا التوسع الشديد في تحديد المنشورات والمصنفات الخاضعة للرقابة من خلال تقنية الإيداع يعكس الحرص على احترام الأخلاق الحميدة وهذا الحرص العام سيؤدي حتما إلى تكريس حماية ناجعة للأطفال من جميع أشكال استغلالهم جنسيا سواء كان ذلك من خلال الصور والرسوم أو النقوش أو حتى التسجيلات الصوتية والمرئية ولكن تجدر الإشارة في هذا المستوى إلى أن هذه الرقابة لم تشمل إلا المنشورات والمصنفات التي تصدر بشكل قانوني في البلاد التونسية أما تلك التي تصدر بطريقة غير قانونية فهي حتما لا تحترم تقنية الإيداع وبالتالي سيكون في إطارها استغلال الأطفال جنسيا أسهل ولكن وعلى كل حال فإن ضمان الحماية في إطار المنشورات والمصنفات التي تحترم الإجراءات القانونية في صدورها يحقق جزءا من الغاية التي ترمي إليها أغلب التشاريع في العالم ألا وهي حماية الأطفال وتجنيبهم خطر الإعتداءات الجنسية المرتكبة ضدهم. 
وقد حمل القانون التونسي واجب الإيداع القانوني على متولي الطبع أو المنتج أو الناشر وفقا لإجراءات وشروط معينة(٦٨). 
وهنا أيضا نلاحظ توسيعا في الأشخاص الواجب عليهم القيام بالإيداع وبالتأمل في النص (الفصل الرابع من مجلة الصحافة) نجد أن المشرع يستعمل عبارة " أو" وهذا يعني أنه ليس على كل المذكورين القيام بواجب الإيداع بل يكفي أن يقوم به أحدهم ليتحقق احترام الإجراءات القانونية ذلك أن الغرض من توسيع قائمة المتحملين لواجب الإيداع من شانه أن يقلص من فرصة مخالفة هذا الإجراء حيث أنه إذا ما خالف من تولي الطبع هذا الإجراء فقد يحترمه غيره من منتج أو موزع وغيره. 
وحتى يكون الإيداع القانوني صحيحا وحتى يكون للرقابة جدوى اشترط المشرع أن تكون النظائر التي تم إيداعها مطابقة للنظائر العادية الواقع نشرها أو صنعها أو طبعها أو عرضها للبيع(٦٩) وقد عين المشرع الجهة التي يتم لديها الإيداع والتي تختلف باختلاف نوع المودع فإذا ما تعلق الأمر بمصنفات دورية فإنه على متولي الطبع أو المنتج حالما يتم الطبع أن يودع عشرين نظيرا لدى وزارة الإعلام بالنسبة لولايات تونس وبن عروس وأريانة ومنوبة أما بقية الولايات فإن الإيداع يتم في مقر الولاية المختص ترابيا. 
أمّا بالنسبة للمصنفات المطبوعة غير الدورية فإن الإيداع يكون في نظير واحد لدى وكالة الجمهورية المختصة ترابيا وفي سبعة نظائر لدى وزارة الثقافة التي تقوم بتوزيعها كما يلي: نظير يرسل إلى مجلس النواب وآخر إلى وزارة الداخلية وأربع نظائر إلى المكتبة الوطنية. 
ولم يهتم النظام القانوني للإيداع بالمنشورات والمصنفات التي تنشر أو تصنع في تونس فقط بل إهتم كذلك بالأصناف التي تطبع أو تنتج بالخارج وتدخل للبلاد التونسية لتعرض للبيع أو الإيجار أو التوزيع بشكل علني ففرض على الموزع القيام بالإيداع قبل عرضها للعموم ويكون الإيداع بالنسبة للمصنفات الإدارية في نظير واحد لدى وكالة الجمهورية ونظيران لدى وزارة الداخلية وستة نظائر لدى كتابة الدولة للإعلام أما المصنفات الغير الدورية فيتم إيداع نظير منها لدى وكالة الجمهورية بتونس ونظير واحد لدى وزارة الداخلية وآخر لدى وزارة الثقافة. 
وتهدف كل هذه الإجراءات إلى ضمان الإطلاع على محتوى جميع المنشورات والمصنفات التي قد توزع في تونس وهذا الإطلاع هو الحل الوحيد الذي يكفل التصدي إلى جميع أصناف الاستغلال الجنسي للأطفال أو الدعوة إليها على الأقل في ما يخص المنشورات والمصنفات التي تدخل للبلاد التونسية أو تنتج فيها بشكل قانوني أما تلك التي تهرب إلى داخل البلاد أو تنتج فيها خلسة فإن رقابتها والتصدي لها لأمر يصعب تحديد وسائله وخصوصا تقييم نجاعته ولكن على الأقل بالنسبة للمنشورات والمصنفات الرسمية أي التي تدخل بشكل قانوني أقر المشرع عقابا يسلط على كل مخالفة لنظام الإيداع فنص الفصل 12 من مجلة الصحافة على أنه "يعاقب بخطية تتراوح من 200 إلى 400 دينار وفي صورة العود من 400 إلى 800 دينار كل من يخل بالواجبات المفروضة عليه بمقتضى أحكام هذا الباب والنصوص المتخذة لتطبيقه وزيادة على ذلك فإن ما تم نشره أو إدخاله إلى البلاد التونسية بصورة مخالفة للأحكام السابقة يمكن حجزه بمقتضى قرار يصدره وزير الداخلية بعد أخذ رأي وزير الثقافة أو كاتب الدولة لدى الوزير الأول المكلف بالإعلام وذلك حسب الاختصاص. 
ويمكن للمحكمة ذات النظر أن تأذن بمصادرة النظائر التي وضعت تحت تصرف العموم بصفة مخالفة للقانون". 
أخيرا يجب إبداء ملاحظة خاصة باستثناءات واجب الإيداع التي نص عليها الفصل 3 من مجلة الصحافة الذي استبعد المطبوعات الصغيرة المعبر عنها بمطبوعات المدينة مثل الرسائل وبطاقات الاستدعاء وبطاقات الزيارة وغيرها وأعفاها من الإيداع في حين أن هذه المطبوعات قد تمثل خطرا إذا ما استعملت صورا خليعة للأطفال أو تضمنت تحريضا على استغلال الأطفال والاتصال بهم جنسيا. 
غير أنه من ناحية أخرى لا يعقل أن تخضع جميع المطبوعات في البلاد لتقنية الإيداع لذا وجب خلق وسائل أخرى لمراقبة المطبوعات وتفادي الاعتداء على الأخلاق الحميدة والاعتداءات الجنسية على الأطفال ولعل التقنية الأمثل لتحقيق جدوى حمائية أكبر ضد الاستغلال الجنسي للطفل هي جعل الرقابة تسلط على المنبع أي على المطابع. وعلى كل حال فإن المشرع قد التجأ لتدعيم تقنية الإيداع في حماية الطفل بالعقاب المسلط على كل من يرتكب الجرائم العادية للنشر والصحافة. 
ولقد أقر أمر25 أفريل 1940 عقابا لكل من يعتدي على الأخلاق الحميدة وهو السجن من شهر واحد إلى عامين وجعل من هذه العقوبة الأصلية المبدأ ولكنه لم يسهى عن وضع بعض ظروف التشديد فضاعف العقاب كلما كانت الجريمة مرتكبة ضد قاصر أو كان مرتكبها عائدا(٧٠). 
وقد عرف الفصل 16 من نفس الأمر العائد بأنه" الشخص الذي كان حكم عليه بأي عقاب عملا بالفصول من 12 إلى 15 السابقة وارتكب جنحة جديدة ينطبق عليها أمرنا هذا وذلك في ظرف الخمسة أعوام الموالية للتاريخ الذي صار فيه العقاب المذكور نهائيا" ولكن هذا العقاب يثير مسألة هامة تتمثل في أن الفصل 121 ثالثا من المجلة الجنائية ( الذي كان يعرف بالفصل 62 من مجلة الصحافة ) أقر عقابا بالسجن من ستة أشهر إلى خمسة أعوام وبخطية من 120 إلى 1200 دينارا في صورة توزيع مناشير ونشرات وكتابات أجنبية مصدرة وغيرها التي من شأنها تعكير صفو النظام العام أو النيل من الأخلاق الحميدة(٧١) فالشخص الذي يرتكب جريمة الاعتداء على الأخلاق الحميدة يدخل في إطار نصين تجريميين الأول : أمر 25 أفريل 1940 ويكون العقاب المستحق بناءا على ذلك هو السجن لمدة تتراوح بين شهر واحد وعامين. أما الجريمة الثانية فهي الجريمة المنصوص عليها وعلى عقاب مرتكبيها بالفصل 121 ثالثا من المجلة الجنائية والتي تستوجب عقابا بالسجن من ستة أشهر إلى خمسة أعوام وخطية مالية من 120 إلى 1200 دينارا وبالنظر إلى العقاب المسلط في الجريمتين نجده مختلفا فأي العقابين يسلط على الجاني ؟ 
إذا ما رجعنا للفصل 121 ثالثا المذكور نجد أنه يتحدث عن حالة خاصة ألا وهي الاعتداء على الأخلاق الحميدة عن طريق النشرات والكتابات الأجنبية المصدرة ففي هذه الحالة وإذا ما وقعت الجريمة بهذه الطريقة يكون من الأولى تطبيق الفصل 121 ثالثا لأنه الفصل الخاص والفصل المتأخر في الزمن وحتى وإن كانت الجرائم ارتكبت من خلال نشريات وكتابات غير أجنبية ولكنها محجرة فإن القانون المنطبق ليس أمر 1940 بل الفصل 121 مكرر من المجلة الجنائية لأنه القانون الأحدث. 
وقد نص الأمر المؤرخ في 25 أفريل 1940 في فصله العشرين على وجوب تسليط عقوبة تكميلية مثل تحجير المشاركة في الانتخابات إذا صدر حكم بالسجن لمدة أكبر من ستة أيام هذا وأقر الفصل 17 وجوب تسليط العقوبة حتى ولو اقترفت مختلف الأعمال المكونة لأركان الجرائم المذكورة في عدة أقطار وذلك حرصا على توسيع مجال الحماية المخصصة للأخلاق الحميدة وبالتالي للأطفال ضد أوجه الاستغلال الجنسي فلا يمكن الدفع بعدم الاختصاص لمجرد أن الجريمة قد ارتكبت في بلدان مختلفة فالأهم هو أن جزءا من هذه الأركان أو أحدها قد أرتكب في البلاد التونسية كأن يقع توزيع صور خليعة لطفل في تونس في حين أنها التقطت وطبعت في بلاد أخرى قد تكون مختلفة كل ذلك حرصا على تفادي ما قد يلجأ إليه الجناة من تحيل للخروج عن نطاق العقاب المخصص للجريمة ولا ينفرد المشرع التونسي بتجريم الاعتداء على الأخلاق الحميدة من خلال النشريات اللاّأخلاقية أو الرامية للتشجيع على الفساد خاصة تلك التي يكون المتضرر منها طفلا فقد جرم المشرع الفرنسي استغلال الصور الخليعة لطفل وعاقب مرتكبيها بالسجن مدة ثلاثة أعوام وبخطية قدرها 500 ألف فرنك فرنسي.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

نص الفصل 12 من أمر 25 أفريل 1940 على جرائم صنع ومسك الأشياء المخالفة للأخلاق الحميدة وقد قدم المشرع قائمة بجملة الأشياء التي قد تكون مخلة بالأخلاق وهي" جميع المطبوعات أو جميع الكتائب أو التصاوير أو المعلقات أو الصور المنقوشة أو الصور بالدهن أو الصور الشمسية أو الأفلام السينمائية أو أصول الصور المنقولة المخجلة أو الرموز وجميع الأشياء أو الصور المخالفة للأخلاق الحميدة " ومن الواضح أن هذه القائمة ليست حصرية بل جاءت شاملة في تعداداتها و فتحت الآفاق للاجتهاد باستعمالها عبارة "وجميع الأشياء أو الصور المخالفة للأخلاق الحميدة" وذلك سعيا لتوسيع مبدأ حماية الأخلاق والآداب العامة والتي تشمل في نطاقها حماية الأطفال من كل استغلال جنسي لأجسادهم بذلك يمكن لهذا النص أن يكون الأساس القانوني لتجريم الكتائب التي تحتوي تحريضا على الاتصالات الجنسية بالأطفال أو أي تشجيع أو ترغيب في استغلال جسد الطفل ولا يجرم هذا النص مجالا ضيقا بل انه يعاقب الصنع أو حتى مسك الأشياء المخالفة للأخلاق حيث ينص الفصل المذكور على عقاب كل من يصنع أو يمسك بقصد التجارة أو التوزيع أو التعليق أو للعرض ومن استورد بنفسه أو بواسطة غيره أو وسق بنفسه أو بواسطة غيره أو نقل بنفسه أو بواسطة الغير ما ذكر لنفس الأغراض المذكورة قصدا ومن علق أو عرض أو بسط على أنظار العموم ما ذكر ومن باع أو سوغ أو عرض للبيع أو التسويغ ما ذكر ولو من غير علانية ومن بذل ما ذكر ولو مجانا ولو من غير علانية بأي كيفية كانت سواء كان ذلك مباشرة أو بطرق التحيّل ومن وزع أو سلم ما ذكر بقصد توزيعه بأي وسيلة كانت. 
ولكن الغريب في هذا النص أنه لا يعاقب إذا ما كان المسك بقصد الاستعمال الشخصي فلئن كان هذا الموقف مقبولا في خصوص الصور أو الأفلام التي تظهر أشخاصا رشد فإنها تصبح غير مقبولة متى أظهرت أطفالا في وضعيات غير أخلاقية فهذا التنصيص فيه حد من نطاق الحماية المخصصة للأطفال ضد الجرائم الجنسية المرتكبة ضدهم . 
والمقصود بالصنع هو الخلق والابتكار والإبداع بالإضافة إلى التقليد أو النقل عن شيء آخر ويعنى المسك السيطرة الفعلية على الشيء أما الاستيراد فالمقصود به هو التوريد في مفهومه الاصطلاحي المعروف والذي يقابله التصدير أي القيام بأعمال تجارية مع الخارج طبق التراتيب المعمول بها لكن يعني الاستيراد أيضا كل جلب لتلك الأشياء خلسة ولو عن طريق التهريب(٦٥). 
وكمثال عن الأشياء المخلة بالأخلاق الحميدة الصور التي يظهر فيها طفل بصدد القيام بممارسات جنسية سواء مع شخص رشيد أو مع طفل آخر. 
جريمة استلفات النظر ونشر إعلانات تتعلق بالفسق 
ينص الفصل 13 من أمر 25 أفريل 1940 على عقاب كل من "استلفت النظر علانية إلى فرصة ارتكاب فسق أو نشر إعلانا أو مكاتبة من هذا القبيل مهما كانت عباراتها". 
والمقصود بإستلفات النظر علانية هو لفت انتباه الغير إلى وجود فرصة لإتيان الفساد وتأتي ذلك بإعلامه بتلك الفرصة ويكون ذلك مبدئيا بالقول المباشر أو حتى بالإشارة(٦٦) والجدير بالملاحظة هو أن هذه الجريمة أوسع مجالا من بعض الجرائم الأخرى التي تشابهها من ذلك جريمة المراودة فهذه الجريمة لا يمكن أن توجه إلا للنساء اللاتي يدعين الغير بالقول أو بالإشارة لممارسة الجنس في حين أن جريمة استلفات النظر يمكن أن توجه للذكر أو الأنثى على حد السواء هذا من ناحية أما من ناحية أخرى فإنه في جريمة المراودة تكون المرأة هي التي ستمارس الجنس مع من راودته في حين أن الإستلفات لا يعني أن المتسلفت هو الذي سيمارس الفسق بل أنه يكتفي بإعلام الأشخاص بوجود فرصة لذلك. 
وفي هذا المجال يمكن أن يتم استغلال الأطفال جنسيا من خلال جلب انتباه الأفراد إلى إمكانية الإتصال جنسيا بهم ويتم استلفات النظر عن طريق القول أو الإشارة ولكن قد يتم أيضا عن طريق نشر إعلانات بأي وسيلة كانت سواء كان ذلك في الصحف أو الدوريات أو المجلات وهنا قد يحصل تلاقي بين جريمة نشر مؤلفات أو صور مخالفة للأخلاق الحميدة وجريمة استلفات النظر ونشر إعلانات تتعلق بالفسق إذ أن نشر إعلانات تتعلق الفسق قد يكون من خلال نشر صور خليعة لأطفال من خلال نشر جمل وعبارات مخالفة للحياء وفي هذه الحالة يمكن تطبيق الفصل 13 من الأمر المذكور أو الفصل 121 ثالثا من المجلة الجنائية وتستوجب هذه الجريمة توفر ركن العلنية وقد يبدوا هذا الركن بديهيا إذ لا يتصور أن يتم استلفات النظر لفرص الفسق بشكل سري بل أن المنطق أن يكون الإستلفات علنيا وبالإضافة إلى هذا الركن تجتمع الجرائم العادية للصحافة في وجوب توفر القصد الإجرامي لدى الجاني. 
بالرجوع إلى المبادئ العامة نجد أنه من المفترض في الأشخاص علمهم بالقانون ولا يعذر الجاهل بجهله للقانون وطالما ارتكب الجاني صنيعه في إطار المجتمع التونسي فإنه كون مسؤولا عن جريمته طالما يفترض فيه العلم بالمنع الموجود في القانون. لمثل هذه المنشورات المخالفة للآداب العامة والماسة بالحرمة الجسدية للطفل، ونظرا لما لهذا النوع من جرائم الاستغلال الجنسي للأطفال من خطورة على التكوين النفسي والسلامة الجسدية، سعى المشرع التونسي إلى وضع حملة من القواعد القانونية بغاية ردع مثل هذه الجرائم. 
ب- ردع الجرائم العادية للنشر وصحافة: 
في سبيل ردع الجرائم الجنسية المرتكبة ضد الأطفال التي ترتكب من خلال الطرق العادية للنشر والصحافة عمد المشرع التونسي إلى تبني جملة من الاحتياطات والتقنيات الكفيلة بالتصدي لمرتكبي هذه الجرائم سواء قبل ارتكابها وذلك من خلال مراقبة المنشورات حيث لجأ المشرع التونسي إلى تقنية الإيداع من أجل مراقبة مختلف أنواع المنشورات والتسجيلات هذه المراقبة هي التي تمكن السلطات من التأكد من عدم وجود ما من شأنه أن يمس بالأخلاق الحميدة أو يشكل استغلال جنسيا للأطفال فهذه التقنية تجعل جميع النشريات المطبوعة والصوتية تخضع لرقابة صارمة تكفل حماية للأطفال من استغلالهم عبر نشر صور خليعة لهم أو نشر مقالات أو إعلانات تدعوا إلى الاتصال بهم جنسيا او تشجع على ذلك وقد وضع المشرع في سبيل الوصول بالإيداع إلى الجدوى المرغوبة نظاما قانونيا خاصا به ضمنه في إطار الباب الأول من مجلة الصحافة الذي يحمل عنوان " الإيداع القانوني" . 
وقد شمل نظام الإيداع القانوني أنواعا متعددة من المنشورات تتمثل في المصنفات المطبوعة بجميع أنواعها من كتب ونشريات دورية ومجلدات ورسوم ومنقوشات مصورة وبطاقات بريدية مزينة بالرسوم ومعلقات وخرائط جغرافية ونشريات وتقاويم ومجلات وغيرها ومصنفات أخرى هي التسجيلات الموسيقية والصوتية والمرئية والصور الشمسية والبرامج المعلوماتية التي توضع في متناول العموم بمقابل أو بدون مقابل أو التي تسلم بقصد إعادة نشرها(٦٧). 
هذا التوسع الشديد في تحديد المنشورات والمصنفات الخاضعة للرقابة من خلال تقنية الإيداع يعكس الحرص على احترام الأخلاق الحميدة وهذا الحرص العام سيؤدي حتما إلى تكريس حماية ناجعة للأطفال من جميع أشكال استغلالهم جنسيا سواء كان ذلك من خلال الصور والرسوم أو النقوش أو حتى التسجيلات الصوتية والمرئية ولكن تجدر الإشارة في هذا المستوى إلى أن هذه الرقابة لم تشمل إلا المنشورات والمصنفات التي تصدر بشكل قانوني في البلاد التونسية أما تلك التي تصدر بطريقة غير قانونية فهي حتما لا تحترم تقنية الإيداع وبالتالي سيكون في إطارها استغلال الأطفال جنسيا أسهل ولكن وعلى كل حال فإن ضمان الحماية في إطار المنشورات والمصنفات التي تحترم الإجراءات القانونية في صدورها يحقق جزءا من الغاية التي ترمي إليها أغلب التشاريع في العالم ألا وهي حماية الأطفال وتجنيبهم خطر الإعتداءات الجنسية المرتكبة ضدهم. 
وقد حمل القانون التونسي واجب الإيداع القانوني على متولي الطبع أو المنتج أو الناشر وفقا لإجراءات وشروط معينة(٦٨). 
وهنا أيضا نلاحظ توسيعا في الأشخاص الواجب عليهم القيام بالإيداع وبالتأمل في النص (الفصل الرابع من مجلة الصحافة) نجد أن المشرع يستعمل عبارة " أو" وهذا يعني أنه ليس على كل المذكورين القيام بواجب الإيداع بل يكفي أن يقوم به أحدهم ليتحقق احترام الإجراءات القانونية ذلك أن الغرض من توسيع قائمة المتحملين لواجب الإيداع من شانه أن يقلص من فرصة مخالفة هذا الإجراء حيث أنه إذا ما خالف من تولي الطبع هذا الإجراء فقد يحترمه غيره من منتج أو موزع وغيره. 
وحتى يكون الإيداع القانوني صحيحا وحتى يكون للرقابة جدوى اشترط المشرع أن تكون النظائر التي تم إيداعها مطابقة للنظائر العادية الواقع نشرها أو صنعها أو طبعها أو عرضها للبيع(٦٩) وقد عين المشرع الجهة التي يتم لديها الإيداع والتي تختلف باختلاف نوع المودع فإذا ما تعلق الأمر بمصنفات دورية فإنه على متولي الطبع أو المنتج حالما يتم الطبع أن يودع عشرين نظيرا لدى وزارة الإعلام بالنسبة لولايات تونس وبن عروس وأريانة ومنوبة أما بقية الولايات فإن الإيداع يتم في مقر الولاية المختص ترابيا. 
أمّا بالنسبة للمصنفات المطبوعة غير الدورية فإن الإيداع يكون في نظير واحد لدى وكالة الجمهورية المختصة ترابيا وفي سبعة نظائر لدى وزارة الثقافة التي تقوم بتوزيعها كما يلي: نظير يرسل إلى مجلس النواب وآخر إلى وزارة الداخلية وأربع نظائر إلى المكتبة الوطنية. 
ولم يهتم النظام القانوني للإيداع بالمنشورات والمصنفات التي تنشر أو تصنع في تونس فقط بل إهتم كذلك بالأصناف التي تطبع أو تنتج بالخارج وتدخل للبلاد التونسية لتعرض للبيع أو الإيجار أو التوزيع بشكل علني ففرض على الموزع القيام بالإيداع قبل عرضها للعموم ويكون الإيداع بالنسبة للمصنفات الإدارية في نظير واحد لدى وكالة الجمهورية ونظيران لدى وزارة الداخلية وستة نظائر لدى كتابة الدولة للإعلام أما المصنفات الغير الدورية فيتم إيداع نظير منها لدى وكالة الجمهورية بتونس ونظير واحد لدى وزارة الداخلية وآخر لدى وزارة الثقافة. 
وتهدف كل هذه الإجراءات إلى ضمان الإطلاع على محتوى جميع المنشورات والمصنفات التي قد توزع في تونس وهذا الإطلاع هو الحل الوحيد الذي يكفل التصدي إلى جميع أصناف الاستغلال الجنسي للأطفال أو الدعوة إليها على الأقل في ما يخص المنشورات والمصنفات التي تدخل للبلاد التونسية أو تنتج فيها بشكل قانوني أما تلك التي تهرب إلى داخل البلاد أو تنتج فيها خلسة فإن رقابتها والتصدي لها لأمر يصعب تحديد وسائله وخصوصا تقييم نجاعته ولكن على الأقل بالنسبة للمنشورات والمصنفات الرسمية أي التي تدخل بشكل قانوني أقر المشرع عقابا يسلط على كل مخالفة لنظام الإيداع فنص الفصل 12 من مجلة الصحافة على أنه "يعاقب بخطية تتراوح من 200 إلى 400 دينار وفي صورة العود من 400 إلى 800 دينار كل من يخل بالواجبات المفروضة عليه بمقتضى أحكام هذا الباب والنصوص المتخذة لتطبيقه وزيادة على ذلك فإن ما تم نشره أو إدخاله إلى البلاد التونسية بصورة مخالفة للأحكام السابقة يمكن حجزه بمقتضى قرار يصدره وزير الداخلية بعد أخذ رأي وزير الثقافة أو كاتب الدولة لدى الوزير الأول المكلف بالإعلام وذلك حسب الاختصاص. 
ويمكن للمحكمة ذات النظر أن تأذن بمصادرة النظائر التي وضعت تحت تصرف العموم بصفة مخالفة للقانون". 
أخيرا يجب إبداء ملاحظة خاصة باستثناءات واجب الإيداع التي نص عليها الفصل 3 من مجلة الصحافة الذي استبعد المطبوعات الصغيرة المعبر عنها بمطبوعات المدينة مثل الرسائل وبطاقات الاستدعاء وبطاقات الزيارة وغيرها وأعفاها من الإيداع في حين أن هذه المطبوعات قد تمثل خطرا إذا ما استعملت صورا خليعة للأطفال أو تضمنت تحريضا على استغلال الأطفال والاتصال بهم جنسيا. 
غير أنه من ناحية أخرى لا يعقل أن تخضع جميع المطبوعات في البلاد لتقنية الإيداع لذا وجب خلق وسائل أخرى لمراقبة المطبوعات وتفادي الاعتداء على الأخلاق الحميدة والاعتداءات الجنسية على الأطفال ولعل التقنية الأمثل لتحقيق جدوى حمائية أكبر ضد الاستغلال الجنسي للطفل هي جعل الرقابة تسلط على المنبع أي على المطابع. وعلى كل حال فإن المشرع قد التجأ لتدعيم تقنية الإيداع في حماية الطفل بالعقاب المسلط على كل من يرتكب الجرائم العادية للنشر والصحافة. 
ولقد أقر أمر25 أفريل 1940 عقابا لكل من يعتدي على الأخلاق الحميدة وهو السجن من شهر واحد إلى عامين وجعل من هذه العقوبة الأصلية المبدأ ولكنه لم يسهى عن وضع بعض ظروف التشديد فضاعف العقاب كلما كانت الجريمة مرتكبة ضد قاصر أو كان مرتكبها عائدا(٧٠). 
وقد عرف الفصل 16 من نفس الأمر العائد بأنه" الشخص الذي كان حكم عليه بأي عقاب عملا بالفصول من 12 إلى 15 السابقة وارتكب جنحة جديدة ينطبق عليها أمرنا هذا وذلك في ظرف الخمسة أعوام الموالية للتاريخ الذي صار فيه العقاب المذكور نهائيا" ولكن هذا العقاب يثير مسألة هامة تتمثل في أن الفصل 121 ثالثا من المجلة الجنائية ( الذي كان يعرف بالفصل 62 من مجلة الصحافة ) أقر عقابا بالسجن من ستة أشهر إلى خمسة أعوام وبخطية من 120 إلى 1200 دينارا في صورة توزيع مناشير ونشرات وكتابات أجنبية مصدرة وغيرها التي من شأنها تعكير صفو النظام العام أو النيل من الأخلاق الحميدة(٧١) فالشخص الذي يرتكب جريمة الاعتداء على الأخلاق الحميدة يدخل في إطار نصين تجريميين الأول : أمر 25 أفريل 1940 ويكون العقاب المستحق بناءا على ذلك هو السجن لمدة تتراوح بين شهر واحد وعامين. أما الجريمة الثانية فهي الجريمة المنصوص عليها وعلى عقاب مرتكبيها بالفصل 121 ثالثا من المجلة الجنائية والتي تستوجب عقابا بالسجن من ستة أشهر إلى خمسة أعوام وخطية مالية من 120 إلى 1200 دينارا وبالنظر إلى العقاب المسلط في الجريمتين نجده مختلفا فأي العقابين يسلط على الجاني ؟ 
إذا ما رجعنا للفصل 121 ثالثا المذكور نجد أنه يتحدث عن حالة خاصة ألا وهي الاعتداء على الأخلاق الحميدة عن طريق النشرات والكتابات الأجنبية المصدرة ففي هذه الحالة وإذا ما وقعت الجريمة بهذه الطريقة يكون من الأولى تطبيق الفصل 121 ثالثا لأنه الفصل الخاص والفصل المتأخر في الزمن وحتى وإن كانت الجرائم ارتكبت من خلال نشريات وكتابات غير أجنبية ولكنها محجرة فإن القانون المنطبق ليس أمر 1940 بل الفصل 121 مكرر من المجلة الجنائية لأنه القانون الأحدث. 
وقد نص الأمر المؤرخ في 25 أفريل 1940 في فصله العشرين على وجوب تسليط عقوبة تكميلية مثل تحجير المشاركة في الانتخابات إذا صدر حكم بالسجن لمدة أكبر من ستة أيام هذا وأقر الفصل 17 وجوب تسليط العقوبة حتى ولو اقترفت مختلف الأعمال المكونة لأركان الجرائم المذكورة في عدة أقطار وذلك حرصا على توسيع مجال الحماية المخصصة للأخلاق الحميدة وبالتالي للأطفال ضد أوجه الاستغلال الجنسي فلا يمكن الدفع بعدم الاختصاص لمجرد أن الجريمة قد ارتكبت في بلدان مختلفة فالأهم هو أن جزءا من هذه الأركان أو أحدها قد أرتكب في البلاد التونسية كأن يقع توزيع صور خليعة لطفل في تونس في حين أنها التقطت وطبعت في بلاد أخرى قد تكون مختلفة كل ذلك حرصا على تفادي ما قد يلجأ إليه الجناة من تحيل للخروج عن نطاق العقاب المخصص للجريمة ولا ينفرد المشرع التونسي بتجريم الاعتداء على الأخلاق الحميدة من خلال النشريات اللاّأخلاقية أو الرامية للتشجيع على الفساد خاصة تلك التي يكون المتضرر منها طفلا فقد جرم المشرع الفرنسي استغلال الصور الخليعة لطفل وعاقب مرتكبيها بالسجن مدة ثلاثة أعوام وبخطية قدرها 500 ألف فرنك فرنسي.

----------

